#  > > >  >  > Форум >  > > >  >  > Общение >  > > >  >  > Общий форум >  > > >  >  >  Отклонения в позе при медитации

## Евгений по

Как это не смешно звучит но при практике медитации(практикую внимание к дыханию) если хорошенько все отпустить,нижняя челюсть начинает сдвигаться вперед и вниз повисая на суставах вызывает неприятные ощущения.Иногда удается отстранится от этого ощущения но в основном внимание бросается на ощущение.
Отсюдова вопрос.Это нормально или что то не так с положением головы или практикой?

----------

Шуньяананда (02.10.2018)

----------


## Шуньяананда

> Как это не смешно звучит но при практике медитации(практикую внимание к дыханию) если хорошенько все отпустить,нижняя челюсть начинает сдвигаться вперед и вниз повисая на суставах вызывает неприятные ощущения.Иногда удается отстранится от этого ощущения но в основном внимание бросается на ощущение.
> Отсюдова вопрос.Это нормально или что то не так с положением головы или практикой?


"нижняя челюсть как на звуке Ы"-старое правило еще в аутогенной тренировке Шульца.показатель релаксации,если спонтанно.

----------

Евгений по (02.10.2018)

----------


## Тимофей:)

> Как это не смешно звучит но при практике медитации(практикую внимание к дыханию) если хорошенько все отпустить,нижняя челюсть начинает сдвигаться вперед и вниз повисая на суставах вызывает неприятные ощущения.Иногда удается отстранится от этого ощущения но в основном внимание бросается на ощущение.
> Отсюдова вопрос.Это нормально или что то не так с положением головы или практикой?


Это нормально.

----------

Евгений по (03.10.2018)

----------


## Владимир Николаевич

> Как это не смешно звучит но при практике медитации(практикую внимание к дыханию) если хорошенько все отпустить,нижняя челюсть начинает сдвигаться вперед и вниз повисая на суставах вызывает неприятные ощущения.Иногда удается отстранится от этого ощущения но в основном внимание бросается на ощущение.
> Отсюдова вопрос.Это нормально или что то не так с положением головы или практикой?


Попробуйте проследить, чтоб язык был поднят к нёбу а не лежал на нижней челюсти и чтоб губы не размыкались.
Плюс, чтоб челюстные суставы оставались практически в том же положении что и при закрытом рте хоть и при этом и нижняя челюсть расслаблена и зубы разомкнуты, а не выдвигались как при полностью открытом рте (можно чтоб понять эти два положения челюстных суставов сейчас приложить пальцы к ним и легко по-закрывать по-открывать рот как это происходит при приёме пищи).

Ну и естественно такой контроль не должен сказываться на расслаблении тела, просто чисто фоновое осознание в момент отклонения - корректировка-снова возврат внимания к обьекту созерцания. Потом это автоматически будет поддерживаться, как напр. и при расслаблении автоматически поддерживается сидячее положение тела.

И интерес это именно обьект сосредоточения, хорошо созерцать его с интересом, развивать и культивировать состояния интереса к обьекту и даже к процессу сосредоточения, чтоб "как ребёнок с интересом рассматривает чтото для него новое и восхитительное" )

(п.с. насколько понимаю, тут ещё с прикусом связано, комуто то что Вы описали будет вызывать неудобство комуто нет, но в любом случае позиция для созерцания должна быть и устойчивой и комфортной)

----------

Евгений по (03.10.2018)

----------


## Алик

Язык касается верхних зубов у их основания,  нижняя челюсть немного сдвинута назад относительно обычного прикуса.Губы сомкнуты, зубы верхней и нижней челюсти слегка соприкасаются ( но не сжимаются). 
Если нижняя челюсть расслаблена, то неизбежно наступает сонливость и пропадает ясность .
Так думаю, что сдвиг нижней челюсти назад при медитации может быть связан и с тем, что так легче сохранять устойчивую позу с прямой спиной из-за меньшего напряжения мышц шеи.

----------

Евгений по (03.10.2018)

----------


## PampKin Head

> Как это не смешно звучит но при практике медитации(практикую внимание к дыханию) если хорошенько все отпустить,нижняя челюсть начинает сдвигаться вперед и вниз повисая на суставах вызывает неприятные ощущения.Иногда удается отстранится от этого ощущения но в основном внимание бросается на ощущение.
> Отсюдова вопрос.Это нормально или что то не так с положением головы или практикой?

----------

Евгений по (04.10.2018)

----------


## Антарадхана

Для взрослого человека, с негибкими суставами, который не сидел в подобных позах с детства, попытка сесть в лотос, может привести к серьезным травмам, вплоть до инвалидности. В буддизме, в отличие от хатха-йоги, не поза главное, а умение работать с умом, в буддизме же не физиологию прокачивают.

----------

ПавелПас (03.11.2018), Пема Дролкар (04.10.2018), Шуньяананда (04.10.2018)

----------


## PampKin Head

Если пытаться сесть сразу, то да. Если делать этот комплекс и через несколько месяцев подготовить себя, то нет. /// Там видео на тему, как в эту позу сесть и не иметь последствий.

И да, поза в тибетском буддизме не менее важна для нормальной работы с умом. Обычно про неважность позы рассуждают те, кто не сидит подолгу.




> Когда его привели к Миларепе, ему пришлось сначала провести десять дней в соседней пещере, пока его гордость не улеглась. Но дальше время было насыщено событиями до предела: за очень короткое время Гампопа получил все поучения и полное благословение, однако некогда было их реализовывать. Почти сразу после передачи Миларепа объяснил: «Тебе нужно снова идти. Люди, с которыми ты имеешь кармическую связь и которым должен помочь, ждут сейчас в Восточном Тибете, и тебе надо идти к ним». Он рассказал ему об одной горе в форме существующей сегодня «шапки Кармапы» и поручил ему основать там впервые медитационные центры и монастыри. Далее Миларепа пообещал ему, что, обучая, он будет учиться сам и через работу для других достигнет полного Просветления. Последними словами Миларепы при расставании   были: «*У меня есть еще одно наставление, но оно слишком высокое для тебя, я не могу тебе его дать*». 
> 
> *Гампопа выразил благодарность и, попрощавшись, стал спускаться по узкой тропинке, как вдруг Миларепа пролетел над ним и стал ждать его на следующем большом камне. Он посмотрел на  Гампопу и сказал: «Если я не дам его тебе, то кому тогда мне его дать?». Повернувшись, он поднял длинное платье и показал Гампопе свой огрубевший от длительных практик медитации, весь в рубцах и ссадинах, обнаженный зад и прокомментировал: «Если ты не будешь медитировать столько, сколько я, то ни к чему не придешь. Теперь можешь идти»*





> в буддизме же не физиологию прокачивают.


Это вы практикующим тибетские цалунги и янтры расскажите.

----------

Евгений по (04.10.2018), Шуньяананда (04.10.2018)

----------


## Антарадхана

> Последними словами Миларепы при расставании были: «У меня есть еще одно наставление, но оно слишком высокое для тебя, я не могу тебе его дать». 
> 
> Гампопа выразил благодарность и, попрощавшись, стал спускаться по узкой тропинке, как вдруг Миларепа пролетел над ним и стал ждать его на следующем большом камне. Он посмотрел на Гампопу и сказал: «Если я не дам его тебе, то кому тогда мне его дать?». Повернувшись, он поднял длинное платье и показал Гампопе свой огрубевший от длительных практик медитации, весь в рубцах и ссадинах, обнаженный зад и прокомментировал: «Если ты не будешь медитировать столько, сколько я, то ни к чему не придешь. Теперь можешь идти»


Я знаю эту историю. Но она про усердие в практике, а не про позу лотоса. Просто Гампопа еще не мог увидеть ум, иначе он бы увидел гораздо больше рубцов и ссадин, и Миларепе не пришлось бы показывать зад.

----------

Владимир Николаевич (04.10.2018), Росиник (04.10.2018)

----------


## Владимир Николаевич

Поза важна, для и устойчивости и алертности ума в формальной практике важно чтоб поза была - устойчивой, стабильной,  лёгкой, комфортной, ....

Важна и стабилизация нейрофизиологии (в том числе и посредством позы, приведения состояния тела к соответствующим критериям(будьто семь критериев позы Вайрочаны или два классических от Патанджали или ещё както по другому описанных)), иначе - здравствуй "болезнь ветра"\болезнь "созерцателей", а при усердии в не соответствующей внутренним критериям позе(даже, а то и изза, приведения позы к чисто символической графике буддийского изобразительного искусства) и минимум: здравствуйте доктор физиотерапевт, невропатолог(а то и психиатр).

Касаемо же конкретных положений ног, рук и тп. внешнего, то это в первую очередь - символизм, который надо хотябы изучить и "навесить" на эти положения в уме(запечатлеть), чтоб это работало на уровне ума(а не просто некий театральный понт был). И имеет особое не только символическое значение лишь дзокриме тантр и специальных йогах работающих с умом опосредованно через работу с формой\энергией,  касаемо же непосредственной работы с умом (шаматха, випашйана и т.п.) то важны именно "внутренние" аспекты\критерии позы.

----------

Антарадхана (04.10.2018), Евгений по (04.10.2018), Росиник (04.10.2018)

----------


## Евгений по

Чтоб не плодить темы спрошу здесь.
В суттах ПК,Вимуттимагге,Висуддхимаге есть упоминание о требовании язык к нёбу? 
В традиции Тхеравада есть требования чтоб язык касался  нёба,или это зависит от учителя ?

----------


## Росиник

> Там видео на тему, как в эту позу сесть и не иметь последствий.
> 
> Это вы практикующим тибетские цалунги и янтры расскажите.


Последствия могут вылезти лет так через -дцать.  У меня, например, очень серьёзные проблемы с коленями вылезли после сорока. 
А  в молодости сидеть в позе лотоса не составляло никаких проблем. Теперь только стульчик и колени желательно только под углом 90 градусов перпендикулярно полу.

А про трулкхоры - это же не для оздоровления предназначено, а впервую очередь для практики цалунгов.
Вообще среди  практикующих янтры, янтру-йогу, я мало видел здоровых людей. Чаще наоборот.  И про учителей, заработавших себе проблемы с суставами при традиционной позе сидения, и в последующем с прооперированными коленями, тоже знаю не понаслышке.

----------

Пема Дролкар (04.10.2018)

----------


## Пема Дролкар

> Если пытаться сесть сразу, то да. Если делать этот комплекс и через несколько месяцев подготовить себя, то нет. /// Там видео на тему, как в эту позу сесть и не иметь последствий.
> 
> И да, поза в тибетском буддизме не менее важна для нормальной работы с умом. Обычно про неважность позы рассуждают те, кто не сидит подолгу.


Поза лотоса(полулотоса)очень важна, но самое главное спина и не пережимать центральный и два боковых канала. Японцы сидят на скамеечках, традиционно, и среди них есть тоже реализованные медитаторы. 

Я уже не могу, и никогда не смогу, вероятно, в силу возраста, сесть в нее, и даже не хочу утруждаться. Я пока все равно больше 2 часов в день не имею условий сидеть. В полулотосе больше 3 часов не высижу. И даже при ежедневном сидении на ритрите, потом вынуждена вправлять и лечить колени, тем более они почти незаметно, но вальгусные.

 Сижу на стуле. Удобном. На учениях на скамеечке или высокой подушке.

Я не могу себе позволить быть обузой для близких. И не могу позволить себе больные колени и ноги, я уже достаточно насмотрелась, что бывает, когда человек начинает испытывать проблемы с конечностями, и потом "едет" весь скелет, потом нарушается баланс, и уже внутренние органы начинают страдать.

Поза важна, но еще важнее навыки ума) Мы никогда не станем идеальными, так что важно осваивать то, что доступно. 

А еще важнее мотивация)))

----------

Алик (07.10.2018)

----------


## Пема Дролкар

> Как это не смешно звучит но при практике медитации(практикую внимание к дыханию) если хорошенько все отпустить,нижняя челюсть начинает сдвигаться вперед и вниз повисая на суставах вызывает неприятные ощущения.Иногда удается отстранится от этого ощущения но в основном внимание бросается на ощущение.
> Отсюдова вопрос.Это нормально или что то не так с положением головы или практикой?


Вы подзасыпаете)) Я так в самолете подзасыпаю или в автобусе, когда голова подзапрокинута.) А если сохранять внимание на объект, челюсь не подвисает. Сидите меньше, но с добротной концентрацией.

----------


## PampKin Head

> Я знаю эту историю. Но она про усердие в практике, а не про позу лотоса. Просто Гампопа еще не мог увидеть ум, иначе он бы увидел гораздо больше рубцов и ссадин, и Миларепе не пришлось бы показывать зад.


Да, да, известно же, что Миларепа сидел на табуретке с прямой спиной. Эту табуретку он всегда носил с собой. Сейчас она экспонируется в краеведческом музее Лхасы.

Пиплы, рекомендованную позу Вайрочаны никто не отменял. Понятно, что каждый играет на баяне строго в силу своего разумения и испорченности, но зачем это выдавать за норму?




> Поза важна, но еще важнее навыки ума) Мы никогда не станем идеальными, так что важно осваивать то, что доступно.


А еще здоровый сон, и слушаться маму.




> А еще важнее мотивация)))


Именно так... Неплохая мотивация: я буду стремиться к позе Вайрочаны в своей практике. И постараюсь сделать это с минимальными проблемами для своего организма и ума. У меня же есть ум, и я им умею пользоваться не только для того, чтобы в голову класть пищу.

----------


## Владимир Николаевич

> Именно так... Неплохая мотивация: я буду стремиться к позе Вайрочаны в своей практике. И постараюсь сделать это с минимальными проблемами для своего организма и ума. У меня же есть ум, и я им умею пользоваться не только для того, чтобы в голову класть пищу.
> 
> ]


Поза вайрочаны не подразумевает "позу лотоса", это не то как символически изображается Будда Вайрочана, а определённые семь пунктов которым должна соответствовать позиция тела при формальной практике созерцания.

Вообще ни тибетцы ни другие буддисты азиаты не сидели в позе лотоса, пока им в наше время наши западные люди не сказали что так надо сидеть )
Да и сейчас в позе лотоса сидят в основном некоторые западные буддисты, так чтоб именно в этой позе традиционно сидели  азийские буддийские наставники созерцания - не встречал.

Поза лотоса (падмасана) это специальное упражнение физкультуры, могущее быть используемым в хатха-йоге (и в дзокриме), а не поза для длительного сидения при созерцании.
Также это символизм\инфо-графика буддийского изобразительного искусства, и также например как изображение приложенной к уху руки Миларепы - несёт определённую смысловую нагрузку, а не то что именно так сидят созерцатели, как и Джецюн Миларепа не сидел в созерцании приложив руку к уху.

----------

Шуньяананда (05.10.2018)

----------


## Евгений по

> Вы подзасыпаете)) Я так в самолете подзасыпаю или в автобусе, когда голова подзапрокинута.) А если сохранять внимание на объект, челюсь не подвисает. Сидите меньше, но с добротной концентрацией.


В какой то степени это похоже на процесс засыпания,но в тот же момент объект внимания я не теряю иногда могу отпустить объект и просто быть.И это все под контролем.Где то на фоне я чувствую как зубы нижней челюсти упираются в зубы верхней,начинают по ним с езжать это уже начинает быть неприятным,в области скул появляется неприятное ощущение как будто нижнюю челюсть выкручивает,отрывает.В связи с этим приходится отрывать внимание ,прилагать усилие.Эт как бежать длинную дистанцию и начинают шнурки развязываться.Я думаю что наверно степень отпускания телесного и черепного ливера не должна стремится к абсолютной,надо где то остановится,тем не менее спина ,шейный отдел у меня устойчив,ничто не уплывает :Smilie:

----------

Шуньяананда (05.10.2018)

----------


## Пема Дролкар

> В какой то степени это похоже на процесс засыпания,но в тот же момент объект внимания я не теряю иногда могу отпустить объект и просто быть.И это все под контролем.Где то на фоне я чувствую как зубы нижней челюсти упираются в зубы верхней,начинают по ним с езжать это уже начинает быть неприятным,в области скул появляется неприятное ощущение как будто нижнюю челюсть выкручивает,отрывает.В связи с этим приходится отрывать внимание ,прилагать усилие.Эт как бежать длинную дистанцию и начинают шнурки развязываться.Я думаю что наверно степень отпускания телесного и черепного ливера не должна стремится к абсолютной,надо где то остановится,тем не менее спина ,шейный отдел у меня устойчив,ничто не уплывает


Что значит, просто быть?)) 

По какому тексту Вы учились медитации? 

Рот расслаблен, зубы не сжаты, губы сомкнуты. Язык слегка касается нёба за зубами. Это состояние фиксированно на протяжении всей медитации. А глаза вы полностью закрываете?

Если Вы медитируете на объект, то должны держать этот объект постоянно во внимании до конца медитации. Можете объектом сделать как раз свою челюсть.

Отпадание челюсти, если вы в обычном состоянии ее держите нормально, как раз и говорит о засыпании. Челюсть отпадает, когда внимание не держится.

----------


## Росиник

> Также это символизм\инфо-графика буддийского изобразительного искусства, и также например как изображение приложенной к уху руки Миларепы - несёт определённую смысловую нагрузку, а не то что именно так сидят созерцатели, как и Джецюн Миларепа не сидел в созерцании приложив руку к уху.


Если обратить внимание на детали, то изображенный Миларепа сидит с медитативным поясом и руку к уху прикладывает не просто так, чтобы лучше слышать. Это одно из положений тела во время созерцания, когда практикуют Дзогчен раздела Лонгдэ. Пояс не дает телу заваливаться и фиксирует положение, а большой палец руки прикладывается к определенной точке  ниже уха. 


 p.s.: 
 Положение сидя в позе лотоса, или полулотоса - это традиционный сутрический подход. 
В созерцании можно находиться и сидя, и стоя, и лёжа, и даже танцуя (ваджрные танцы, Цам) 
Ритуальную же практику можно выполнять сидя  на европейском стуле. Необязательно во всём слепо подражать тибетцам.  Если испытываете дискомфорт  в позе лотоса или полулотоса - не надо себя насиловать. И да, есть категория людей, у которых  частое сидение в лотосе и полулотосе в последствии аукнется на их здоровье.  Где гарантия, что вы не из их числа? 
Я об этом предупреждаю и буду предупреждать.

----------

Пема Дролкар (05.10.2018)

----------


## PampKin Head

> . . Вообще ни тибетцы ни другие буддисты азиаты не сидели в позе лотоса, пока им в наше время наши западные люди не сказали что так надо сидеть )


мама дорогая, откуда же вы берётесь то...Надо было тибетцев сразу учить сидеть на стульях!




> .  И да, есть категория людей, у которых частое сидение в лотосе и полулотосе в последствии аукнется на их здоровье. Где гарантия, что вы не из их числа? 
> Я об этом предупреждаю и буду предупреждать.


Рекомендую также начать предупреждать про опасность занятия Ваджраяной в частности и буддизмом вообще.

И это я не шучу. 

Только Парфирий Иванов, только сатиновые трусы и здоровый образ жизни!







> Ритуальную же практику можно выполнять сидя на европейском стуле.


Неплохо ещё на европейской кровати, йога сна.

Кстати, не спать на высоких кроватях - это ещё одна тема, которой европейцы научили индусов и

----------


## Алсу

Николаевич верно подметил, с дзогримом только в сидячей. Остальное хоть в позе трупа.

----------

Владимир Николаевич (05.10.2018)

----------


## PampKin Head

Европейцы продолжают нагнетать и обучать индусов/тибетцев непонятному! Ведь есть же стул, стол и кровать!

----------


## Алсу

Я за кровать, но иногда выпрямляться приходиться...

----------


## PampKin Head

> . Тот же, кто способен к мгновенным вспышкам озарения, благодаря силе своей интуиции, чье сострадание велико, кто преисполнен неколебимой веры и благоговения, кто свободен от пристрастности и ненависти, кто думает только о Дхарме и всецело углубился в изучение сокровенных Наставлений, *такому человеку требуется лишь то учение, которое непосредственно указывает на высшую природу реальности, и он обходится без визуализаций и других практик, применяемых на Стезе Средств*8. Ведь так было сказано!


...

----------

Шуньяананда (05.10.2018)

----------


## Алсу

> ...


А мы то тут грешные причем?

----------


## PampKin Head

> А мы то тут грешные причем?


Это к тому, что в итоге можно будет уже и на стуле не сидеть.

----------


## Алсу

Подождем.

----------


## Росиник

> Рекомендую также начать предупреждать про опасность занятия Ваджраяной в частности и буддизмом вообще.
> 
> И это я не шучу. 
> 
> Только Парфирий Иванов, только сатиновые трусы и здоровый образ жизни!
> 
> 
> Неплохо ещё на европейской кровати, йога сна.


А Вы ходите исключительно в тибетско-индийских  балахонах и пьёте  кирпичный чай с цампой? )
Без этого буддизм - не буддизм?

----------

Антарадхана (06.10.2018)

----------


## Пема Дролкар

> Именно так... Неплохая мотивация: я буду стремиться к позе Вайрочаны в своей практике. И постараюсь сделать это с минимальными проблемами для своего организма и ума. У меня же есть ум, и я им умею пользоваться не только для того, чтобы в голову класть пищу.


Ни один тиьбетский лама в моей жизни не настаивал на безупречной позе медитации для европейцев, и для тибетцев тоже. Важене центральный канал, все чакры заканчиваются на копчике, ноги могут быть как угодно. Это такое послабление, и мне лично было такое позволено при всем остальном)) Можно делать позу Вайрочаны даже просто в уме, если обладать достаточной силой воображения. Тибетизмов в практике достаточно, и не все они буддийские, хватит уже жесткача. 




> Драгоценный Лама Йонтен Гиалтсо
> СЕМИЧЛЕННАЯ ПОЗА ВАЙРОЧАНЫ. РАЗБОР ОШИБОК, НАСТАВЛЕНИЯ
> 
> Тело наклоняется вправо
> Если тело во время медитации наклоняется в правую сторону, то, несмотря на кажущуюся стабильность ума, более активно начинают циркулировать ветра ненависти и гнева. Очень мощные злые духи, духи гьялпо, могут легко навредить практикующему.
> 
> Тело наклоняется влево
> Если тело наклоняется в левую сторону, то во время медитации возникает ощущение удовольствия, но на самом деле усиливается циркуляция ветров желания и привязанности. Тогда больше вреда могут оказать наги и различные духи женского рода.
> 
> ...


Я вообще не особо беспокоюсь о духах. С тех пор, когда прочитала в "детстве" Мачиг)

----------

Шуньяананда (05.10.2018)

----------


## Пема Дролкар

Беру у Нандзеда. Ни слова о ногах опять. 



> Праны, ветры, связаны с «ядами ума» - с тревожащими мыслями и эмоциями. Цель практики в том, чтобы преобразовать их, и правильное положение тела способствует этому процессу. Мы можем представить себе центральный канал в виде огромной печи, в которой сгорают умственные яды, едва успев зародиться. Нисходящая жизненная энергия связана с ядом зависти. Когда мы научимся направлять её в центральный канал, то сможем постепенно избавиться от своей зависти.
> 
> Когда мы кладём руки одну поверх другой, это помогает нам направить в центральный канал «энергию ветра-воды». «Энергия ветра-воды» связана с гневом. Направляя эту водную энергию в центральный канал, мы способствуем ослаблению и укрощению гнева.
> 
> Выпрямленные руки и плечи помогут нам направить в центральный канал «энергию ветра-земли». Эта энергия связана с неведением, и перенесение её в центральный канал позволяет нам его преодолеть.
> 
> Придание шее и горлу изогнутой формы помогает перенаправить «энергию ветра-огня», связанную с ядом желания или привязанности, в центральный канал, что позволит ослабить действие этого яда.
> 
> Фокусируя взгляд в одной точке и касаясь кончиком языка верхнего нёба, мы направляем в центральный канал энергию ветра. Это поможет уменьшить или преодолеть гордость, которая связана с этой энергией.
> ...

----------

Владимир Николаевич (05.10.2018)

----------


## Пема Дролкар

https://tergar.ru/poza-dlya-meditacii/




> Можно также удобно сидеть в кресле, ровно поставив ступни на пол. Главное – создать физическое основание, которое будет одновременно удобным и устойчивым.





> Двухчастная поза
> Это сокращенный вариант. Ее применяют, когда неудобно или невозможно сидеть в более формальной семичастной позе. Наставления очень простые: просто держите позвоночник прямым, а остальное тело – как можно более свободным и расслабленным. Двухчастная поза очень полезна в течение дня, когда вы занимаетесь повседневными делами, например, ведете машину, идете по улице, покупаете продукты или готовите ужин. Эта поза сама по себе почти автоматически создает ощущение расслабленного осознавания, но самое лучшее в ней то, что когда вы ее принимаете, никто даже не замечает, что вы вообще медитируете!


http://www.theosophy.ru/lib/dalpath2.htm



> Затем вы должны придать своему телу позу Вайрочаны: ноги, *если возможно*, скрещены; позвоночник выпрямлен; голова слегка наклонена и взгляд опущен, глаза смотрят перед собой; кончик языка касается верхнего неба. Вы *должны сами выбрать*, закрывать вам глаза или нет: некоторые находят, что выполнение медитаций с открытыми глазами имеет гораздо более мощный эффект, другие находят это чрезмерно отвлекающим. Для последних гораздо полезнее слегка прикрыть глаза. Я полагаю, что визуализации божеств и всего прочего, если они выполняются с открытыми глазами, обладают значительно большей ясностью. Иногда также может быть полезно просто сидеть, глядя прямо на стену, так чтобы вас ничто не отвлекало. *Вся суть в том, что вы должны отыскать для себя способ, при котором вы меньше отвлекаетесь и который позволяет вам добиваться наибольшей ясности*.


Памкин, дивитесь. Я первые 10 лет практики до 45 лет неплохо сидела в полулотосе. Сейчас баста. Я ходить не могу после даже часового сидения. При том, что могу в спортзале приседать и кататься на сноуборде. А вот скрещивать нет. У меня уже вправлены оба колена. А согласно буддийской практике надо беречь это тело, лодку для достижения просветления. Можно, я лично буду ноги беречь? С умом уже как-нибудь разберусь и на стуле. И можно, Вы не будете всех европейцев строить подряд?

У нас в гомпе есть несколько лотосовщиков. В позе они сидят на диво, с омрачениями борятся так себе.....что там у них с тантрой, боюсь представить.

----------

Росиник (05.10.2018), Шуньяананда (05.10.2018)

----------


## PampKin Head

Пема, есть такая "Делайте, как Вам угодно!" - песенка Намкая Норбу Ринпоче. Она очень в тему... https://vk.com/topic-24370094_25056971

Фразы "ни один тибетский лама в моей жизни", "у нандзеда нет" (wtf! lol), "а вот я до 45-ти" - просто прекрасны, и убеждают на раз.

*наставления для тех, кому гуру еще не рассказал (в доступной форме)* 


H.E. Avikrita Vajra Rinpoche, Sakya Khon lineage




> Вы не будете всех европейцев строить подряд?


Да мне как то глубоко на... на всех европейцев. Они могут делать что-угодно и как угодно. Им же нанзедненаписал и черезвасниодинламанепередал.

----------


## Евгений по

> Что значит, просто быть?)) 
> 
> По какому тексту Вы учились медитации? 
> 
> А глаза вы полностью закрываете?
> .


Когда ум и тело спокойны от отсутствия эмоций и мыслей и убрать объект сосредоточения .                                       
Медитации меня учили живые люди которые не совсем  в буддийской традиции.С момента интереса к буддизму в большей  степени доверяю этим авторам Джон Кабат Зинн.Гунаратана Бханте Хенепола.              
 Да глаза закрываю

----------

Владимир Николаевич (06.10.2018)

----------


## Владимир Николаевич

> . Вообще ни тибетцы ни другие буддисты азиаты не сидели в позе лотоса, пока им в наше время наши западные люди не сказали что так надо сидеть )





> мама дорогая, откуда же вы берётесь то...Надо было тибетцев сразу учить сидеть на стульях!


От тибетцев )
Не видел ни одного тибетанского созерцателя старой закалки, чтоб именно в падмасасане.
Как не слышал, чтоб напр. бирманские или тайские именно в _позе лотоса_ сидели.

А вот в хатха-йоге есть такое упражнение. И к созерцательным практикам по типу шинэ-лхатонг(шаматха-випашьяна\саматха-випассана) не имеет никакого отношения.
К дзокриму имеет, но это другой метод. 
И при практике, напр. цикла упражнений для которых одна из рекомендованных поз падмасана - по многу часов в ней не сидят. Сами эти  циклы упражнений столько не занимают времени.

----------


## Владимир Николаевич

А на стульях то какраз и сидели и до знакомства европейцев с тиб. буддизмом

----------


## PampKin Head

> Не видел ни одного тибетанского созерцателя старой закалки, чтоб именно в падмасасане.


Ты им что, под шантаб заглядывал? 

 :Facepalm: 

*тогдены кхампагара, таши джонг, химачал прадеш, друкпа кагью*

----------

Владимир Николаевич (06.10.2018)

----------


## PampKin Head

> И к созерцательным практикам по типу шинэ-лхатонг(шаматха-випашьяна\саматха-випассана) не имеет никакого отношения.


https://dhamma.ru/canon/mn/mn118.htm
*Мадджхима Никая 118
Анапанасати сутта
Памятование о дыхании*
...
_И каким образом памятование о дыхании, когда его развивают и постоянно практикуют, приводит к совершенству все четыре способа установления памятования?

При этом, монахи, монах уходит в лес, под крону дерева, или в пустынное место, садится, скрестив свои ноги, держит тело прямо и устанавливает памятование возле рта.
...
И каким образом четыре способа установления памятования, когда их развивают и постоянно практикуют, приводят к совершенству семь факторов Постижения?

(1) Когда бы монах ни отслеживал тело само по себе, пылко, осознанно и с памятованием, устраняя алчность и огорчение по отношению к миру, то его памятование устойчиво и непрерывно.

Когда его памятование устойчиво и непрерывно,
то возникает "памятование" (sati) как фактор Постижения.

Он развивает этот фактор, и благодаря развитию этот фактор достигает полного совершенства.

(2) Пребывая таким образом в памятовании, он с помощью мудрости различает, изучает, производит исследование этого умственного качества.

Когда, пребывая таким образом в памятовании, он с помощью мудрости различает, изучает, производит исследование этого умственного качества,
то возникает "различение умственных качеств" (dhamma-vicaya) как фактор Постижения.

Он развивает этот фактор, и благодаря развитию этот фактор достигает полного совершенства.

(3) У того, кто различает, изучает, производит исследование этого умственного качества, возникает неослабная настойчивость.

Когда у того, кто различает, изучает, производит исследование этого умственного качества, возникает неослабная настойчивость,
то возникает "настойчивость" (viriya) как фактор Постижения.

Он развивает этот фактор, и благодаря развитию этот фактор достигает полного совершенства.

(4) В том, у кого проявилась настойчивость, возникает неземной восторг.

Когда в том, у кого проявилась настойчивость, возникает неземной восторг,
то возникает "восторг" (pīti) как фактор Постижения.

Он развивает этот фактор, и благодаря развитию этот фактор достигает полного совершенства.

(5) У того, кто наполнен восторгом, успокаивается тело и успокаивается ум.

И когда тело и ум того, кто наполнен восторгом, успокаиваются,
то возникает "расслабление" (passadhi) как фактор Постижения.

Он развивает этот фактор, и благодаря развитию этот фактор достигает полного совершенства.

(6) У того, кто расслаблен, чье тело успокоено, сосредотачивается ум.

И когда у того, кто безмятежен, чье тело успокоено, сосредотачивается ум,
то возникает "собранность ума" (samādhi) как фактор Постижения.

Он развивает этот фактор, и благодаря развитию этот фактор достигает полного совершенства.

(7) Он внимательно наблюдает собранный таким образом ум.

И когда он внимательно наблюдает собранный таким образом ум, у  него зарождается "безмятежное наблюдение" (upekkhā) как фактор Постижения.

Он развивает этот фактор, и благодаря развитию этот фактор достигает полного совершенства.

(Аналогично с тремя остальными способами установления памятования: ощущения сами по себе, ум сам по себе, умственные качества сами по себе.)
Таким образом четыре способа установления памятования, когда их развивают и постоянно практикуют, приводят к совершенству семь факторов Постижения.

Ясное знание и освобождение
И каким образом семь факторов Постижения, когда их развивают и постоянно практикуют, приводят к совершенству ясное знание и освобождение?

При этом, монахи, монах развивает памятование как фактор Постижения, основываясь на уединении ... бесстрастии ... прекращении ... приходя к отрешению.

Он развивает различение умственных качеств как фактор Постижения, основываясь на уединении ... бесстрастии ... прекращении ... приходя к отрешению.

Он развивает настойчивость как фактор Постижения, основываясь на уединении ... бесстрастии ... прекращении ... приходя к отрешению.

Он развивает восторг как фактор Постижения, основываясь на уединении ... бесстрастии ... прекращении ... приходя к отрешению.

Он развивает расслабление как фактор Постижения, основываясь на уединении ... бесстрастии ... прекращении ... приходя к отрешению.

Он развивает собранность ума как фактор Постижения, основываясь на уединении ... бесстрастии ... прекращении ... приходя к отрешению.

Он развивает безмятежное наблюдение как фактор Постижения, основываясь на уединении ... бесстрастии ... прекращении ... приходя к отрешению.

Таким образом семь факторов Постижения, когда их развивают и постоянно практикуют, приводят к совершенству ясное знание и освобождение

Так сказал Благословенный. Радостные сердцем, монахи восхитились его словам._



ЗЫ В то время тибетских чаев и халатов еще не было.

----------


## PampKin Head

> Как не слышал, чтоб напр. бирманские или тайские именно в позе лотоса сидели.

----------


## Шуньяананда

в 1944 в Бомбее вышла книжка "simple meditation postures".там много поз,но все щадящие колена.В "Прадипики хатха йога" с комментами Сатьянанды прямо указывается на практику облегченных поз при медитации.главная тут-сукхасана.поза по турецки.
   возражения против позы лотоса-разница в строении и развитии икроножных мышц у европейцев с их огромными икрами против сухих у тех же индийцев и жителей индокитая.Вот последним падмасана дается просто и привычно легко.
 для упражнений пранаямы  с банхдами падмасана имеет тот выигрыш,что очень большой объем крови не идет к ногам при окклюзии,вызванной падмасаной.
А для раджа йоги,если человек не практиковал пранайаму в полном обьеме,не подрезал себе связки языка и не удлиннял его-париться бесполезно.

----------

Тимофей:) (06.10.2018), Юй Кан (06.10.2018)

----------


## Антарадхана

> *садится, скрестив свои ноги, держит тело прямо и устанавливает памятование*


С чего вы взяли, что это про падмасану, а не про сукхасану? Сколько видел медитирующих буддийских монахов, в основном они медитировали в сукхасане, а падмасану в основном индуистские практики используют.

----------

Шуньяананда (06.10.2018)

----------


## Антарадхана

> Как это не смешно звучит но при практике медитации(практикую внимание к дыханию) если хорошенько все отпустить,нижняя челюсть начинает сдвигаться вперед и вниз повисая на суставах вызывает неприятные ощущения.Иногда удается отстранится от этого ощущения но в основном внимание бросается на ощущение.
> Отсюдова вопрос.Это нормально или что то не так с положением головы или практикой?


1. Возможно, вы неровно держите голову, слишком наклоняя вперед или слишком сильно расслабляете шею.

2. Возможно - это следствие индивидуальных особенностей вашего тела.

3. Возможно - проблема с шейным отделом позвоночника (остеохондроз).

----------

Евгений по (06.10.2018)

----------


## Владимир Николаевич

> Ты им что, под шантаб заглядывал? 
> 
> 
> 
> *тогдены кхампагара, таши джонг, химачал прадеш, друкпа кагью*
> Вложение 22645
> 
> Вложение 22644


Вот это именно йогины практикующие специальные методы Тантр, а не общие созерцания шаматха - випашйана.
Не стоит это путать, это по разному работающие методы. 




> При этом, монахи, монах уходит в лес, под крону дерева, или в пустынное место, садится, скрестив свои ноги, держит тело прямо и устанавливает памятование возле рта.


Здесь нет ни слова о позе лотоса.

----------


## Владимир Николаевич

> Как не слышал, чтоб напр. бирманские или тайские именно в позе лотоса сидели.





> 


А здесь вообщето - "европеец".

А вот "азиаты" буддисты  в самадхи и без никаких позлотосов



И в данном случае это явно наблюдаемо, что это не только внешне "сидящие "в позе" для" ....

----------


## Денис Васильевич

А может кто видел, как йогины на попу прыгают? Если ноги не класть на бедра, то наверное затруднительно подобные практики выполнять

https://youtu.be/7lWlQPnPyBo?t=41

https://youtu.be/7DjYPCDGyPQ?t=2714

----------

Владимир Николаевич (06.10.2018)

----------


## Денис Васильевич

> А вот "азиаты" буддисты  в самадхи и без никаких позлотосов


Только это не самадхи, тукдам так долго не длится и не сопровождается трупными признаками, которые на данных фотографиях. В случае ламы Итигелова, его тело хранилось в ящике с солью, даже по телу видно, что это труп, которому подвязали платок на лицо, чтобы не шокировать людей отвисающей нижней челюстью. Вот тело ламы, который три недели пребывал в тукдаме, пока продолжался процесс тукдама, никаких признаков трупа не появлялось, наблюдение за телом, зафиксировано на видео, наблюдал врач - https://youtu.be/TA64OtFJwq0?t=4

На счет тел на фотографиях, то в свое время Бханте Топпер ответил на вопрос про мумии с точки зрения Абхидхаммы - http://forum.theravada.ru/viewtopic.php?p=8290#p8290

----------

Росиник (06.10.2018)

----------


## Евгений по

> 1. Возможно, вы неровно держите голову, слишком наклоняя вперед или слишком сильно расслабляете шею.
> 
> 2. Возможно - это следствие индивидуальных особенностей вашего тела.
> 
> 3. Возможно - проблема с шейным отделом позвоночника (остеохондроз).


Да,наверно склонность к наклону головы вперед имеет место быть.
Вы не могли бы прокомментировать требования к "язык должен касаться нёба".это общемедитационно или от традиции к традиции гуляет ?

----------


## Владимир Николаевич

> Только это не самадхи, тукдам так долго не длится и не сопровождается трупными признаками, которые на данных фотографиях. ]


Какраз то на фото созерцатели в глубоких уровнях самадхи, они ещё не умерли.
А тукдам это, да - немного другое.

----------


## Владимир Николаевич

> А может кто видел, как йогины на попу прыгают? Если ноги не класть на бедра, то наверное затруднительно подобные практики выполнять
> 
> https://youtu.be/7lWlQPnPyBo?t=41
> 
> ]


И вот даже в этом фильме, уважаемый    @*PampKin Head*
посмотри на ноги, как сидят при практике именно созерцания на кадрах 5м.55с.
https://youtu.be/7lWlQPnPyBo?t=5m47s
, а не когда делают специальные физические упражнения

----------


## Росиник

> Какраз то на фото созерцатели в глубоких уровнях самадхи, они ещё не умерли.


Это вопрос вашей веры в это, и только.  Ни чем не отлично от  веры в святые мощи у католиков и православных христиан. 
На фото - умершие тела. Один из них - обильно просолен.

----------


## Денис Васильевич

> Какраз то на фото созерцатели в глубоких уровнях самадхи, они ещё не умерли.


Хотя не знаю. Вроде бы в Бирме была, а может быть и до сих пор есть традиция вейкза-до, которая вроде бы тела таких практиков считает живыми, своего рода живые мощи. Если я не ошибаюсь, давно читал.

Вот интересная история про тело тхеравадинского монаха, там говорят что его не смогли сжечь при кремации - https://youtu.be/hxJ9yap_l-U?t=1335

----------

Владимир Николаевич (06.10.2018)

----------


## Владимир Николаевич

> Хотя не знаю. Вроде бы в Бирме была, а может быть и до сих пор есть традиция вейкза-до, которая вроде бы тела таких практиков считает живыми, своего рода живые мощи. Если я не ошибаюсь, давно читал.
> 
> Вот интересная история про тело тхеравадинского монаха, там говорят что его не смогли сжечь при кремации - https://youtu.be/hxJ9yap_l-U?t=1335


Кстати - замечаете и по этим фильмам (как можно заметить и по записям путешественников и некабинетных исследователей и по книгам и\или расшифровкам лекций традиционных буддийских наставников того времени) , что даже пол сотни лет назад буддизм какбы предстаёт немного другой, чем сейчас преподносится на западе с оглядкой на буддологический мейстрим и культурно-духовные тенденции в современном обществе и на новые представления о буддизме тру ?

----------


## Росиник

Ещё лет двадцать-тридцать назад  на кладбищах часто практиковалось подхоранивать в могилу родственника другого умершего близкого родственника, по санитарным нормам, если не ошибаюсь, через 15 лет, за доп. деньги (взятку)  можно договориться и  раньше. 
Два года назад прощались с нашей бабушкой (бабушка жены)  на Николо-Архангельском кладбище, в зале прощания, перед кремацией. Так вот один служащий, могильно-земляных дел мастер, рассказывал, что у современных людей скорость разложения тела  после смерти стала очень медленная. Жрут будущие жмурики  непонятно что,   еда из магазинов  консервантами напичкана. Подхоранивать стало очень проблематично.

----------


## Пема Дролкар

> Да,наверно склонность к наклону головы вперед имеет место быть.
> Вы не могли бы прокомментировать требования к "язык должен касаться нёба".это общемедитационно или от традиции к традиции гуляет ?


Это во всех традициях так. именно для челюсти. Вы как будто "подвязываете" легонько на языке челюсть. Если голова откинута назад, язык не поможет, челюсть падает, есть анатомическое равновесие в определенной позе, когда челюсть не падает у большинства, а язык только для контроля. Попробуйте сейчас сесть и расслабить челюсть. Отведите голову назад, челюсть становится тяжелой и держать ее трудно. Теперь наклонитесь вперед, челюсть держится закрытой сама собой. Теперь найдите положение, чтобы была прямая спина, и голова, как ее продолжение, немного столб наклонить вперед, и увидите, что все держится естесственно. Язык же просто легонько ее удерживает.

Экспериментируйте. И как следует себя проверьте, не спите ли Вы.

ПС. Остеохандроз на отвисание челюсти не влияет))) Проверено)

----------

Евгений по (06.10.2018)

----------


## PampKin Head

> С чего вы взяли, что это про падмасану, а не про сукхасану? Сколько видел медитирующих буддийских монахов, в основном они медитировали в сукхасане, а падмасану в основном индуистские практики используют.





> .  Здесь нет ни слова о позе лотоса.


http://www.accesstoinsight.org/lib/a.../wheel019.html
The Foundations of Mindfulness
*Satipatthana Sutta*
translated by
*Nyanasatta Thera*
© 1994

...
Mindfulness of Breathing (Anapana-sati)
...

The other problem is the right posture for meditation. *The full "lotus posture" of the yogi, the padmasana*, as we see it in the Buddha statues, proves nowadays rather difficult to many, even to easterners. A youthful meditator, however, or even a middle-aged one, can well train himself in that posture in stages. He may, for instance, start with sitting on a low, broad chair or bed, bending only one leg and resting the other on the floor; and so, in gradual approximation, he may finally master that posture. ©

http://www.accesstoinsight.org/lib/a...mma/bl115.html
*Anapana Sati*
Meditation on Breathing
by
Ven. *Mahathera Nauyane Ariyadhamma*

The person wishing to practice anapana sati should sit down cross-legged. For bhikkhus and laymen, the Buddha has recommended the cross-legged Position. This is not an easy posture for everyone, but it can be gradually mastered. The half cross-legged position has been recommended for bhikkhunis and laywomen. This is the posture of sitting with one leg bent. *It would be greatly beneficial if the cross legged posture recommended for bhikkhus and laymen could be adopted in the "lotus" pattern, with the feet turned up and resting on the opposite thighs* ©

----------


## Владимир Николаевич

> . Здесь нет ни слова о позе лотоса.
> А здесь вообщето - "европеец".
> А вот "азиаты" буддисты в самадхи и без никаких позлотосов





> http://www.accesstoinsight.org/lib/a.../wheel019.html
> The Foundations of Mindfulness
> *Satipatthana Sutta*
> translated by
> *Nyanasatta Thera*
> © 1994
> ...
> The other problem is the right posture for meditation. *The full "lotus posture" of the yogi, the padmasana*, as we see it in the Buddha statues, proves nowadays rather difficult to many, even to easterners. A youthful meditator, however, or even a middle-aged one, can well train himself in that posture in stages. He may, for instance, start with sitting on a low, broad chair or bed, bending only one leg and resting the other on the floor; and so, in gradual approximation, he may finally master that posture. ©


Nyánasatta Thera (1908-1984) -  Martin Novosad, родился в городе Vizovicích в Чехии.

----------


## PampKin Head

> Вот это именно йогины практикующие специальные методы Тантр, а не общие созерцания шаматха - випашйана.


1. Вы утверждали, что тибетцы не используют данную позу. Вот это тибетцы, которые используют.
2. Вы полагаете, что вот эти тибетцы используют данную позу только для определенных практик, а шаматху-випашьяну эти тибетцы практикуют, сидя на стуле или с иным положением ног?




> А здесь вообщето - "европеец".


Здесь, вообще-то - тхеравадинский бхикку.




> А вот "азиаты" буддисты в самадхи и без никаких позлотосов


Это тело пролежало в ящике с солью десятки лет. Соль удаляет воду из мышц, мышцы сокращаются, при существенном сокращении мышц поза, естественно, меняется.

----------


## Владимир Николаевич

> 1. Вы утверждали, что тибетцы не используют данную позу. Вот это тибетцы, которые используют.
> 2. Вы полагаете, что вот эти тибетцы используют данную позу только для определенных практик, а шаматху-випашьяну эти тибетцы практикуют, сидя на стуле или *с иным положением ног*?


1)Прочтите пожалуйста внимательней то моё сообщение:
https://board.buddhist.ru/showthread...l=1#post815827
2) Да. 
Длительные созерцания практикуются с иным положением ног. И хоть и не на стуле (разве что это "высокий" лама), но на "подушках" для медитаций и просто в удобной комфортной позе со скрещенными ногами сидя "по-турецки" (или же одна нога лежит ступнёй на лодыжке другой, что при правильно подобранной "подушечке" ещё удобней и комфортней чем "по-турецки").

А посидевший в "позе лотоса" в реально интенсивном созерцании(а не по пару часиков) - уже за недельку затвора  инвалидом станет. Это же ждёт и тех кто регулярно по несколько часов в день сидит в падмасане, только больше времени понадобится.

----------


## PampKin Head

> Nyánasatta Thera (1908-1984) -  Martin Novosad, родился в городе Vizovicích в Чехии.


И поэтому он сидит и занимается рекламой чешской його-студии, а не даёт комментарии в соответствии с традицией?

А второй махатхера чем  плох для вашей рассовой теории? Который Ven. Mahathera Nauyane Ariyadhamma.

----------


## PampKin Head

> И вот даже в этом фильме, уважаемый    @*PampKin Head*
> посмотри на ноги, как сидят при практике именно созерцания на кадрах 5м.55с.
> https://youtu.be/7lWlQPnPyBo?t=5m47s
> , а не когда делают специальные физические упражнения


Тогден на помосте сидит явно в лотосе.

----------


## Владимир Николаевич

> Тогден на помосте сидит явно в лотосе.


Внимательней посмотрите.
Да и в начале фильма и по ходу, в "лотосе" лишь упражнения делают.

----------


## PampKin Head

> 1)Прочтите пожалуйста внимательней то моё сообщение:
> https://board.buddhist.ru/showthread...l=1#post815827
> 2) Да. 
> Длительные созерцания практикуются с иным положением ног. И хоть и не на стуле (разве что это "высокий" лама), но на "подушках" для медитаций и просто в удобной комфортной позе со скрещенными ногами сидя "по-турецки" (или же одна нога лежит ступнёй на лодыжке другой, что при правильно подобранной "подушечке" ещё удобней и комфортней чем "по-турецки").
> 
> А посидевший в "позе лотоса" в реально интенсивном созерцании(а не по пару часиков) - уже за недельку затвора  инвалидом станет. Это же ждёт и тех кто регулярно по несколько часов в день сидит в падмасане, только больше времени понадобится.


1. Извините, а вы в соответствии с вашей рассовой теорией европеец или азиат, чтобы перечитывать ваши посты? Если тру азиат, то перечитаю, если нет...

2. Любая "комфортная" поза при сидении много часов становится некомфортно/нестабильной.

----------


## PampKin Head

> Внимательней посмотрите.
> Да и в начале фильма и по ходу, в "лотосе" лишь упражнения делают.


Вы попросили посмотреть 5:55. Так вот там на помосте тогден в белой накидке сидит именно в лотосе.

----------


## Владимир Николаевич

> А второй махатхера чем  плох для вашей рассовой теории? Который Ven. Mahathera Nauyane Ariyadhamma.


Второй под "lotus"  боюсь подразумевает не то что "бледнолицые" читают

----------


## Владимир Николаевич

> Вы попросили посмотреть 5:55. Так вот там на помосте тогден в белой накидке сидит именно в лотосе.


Нет.
Он там в той же позе, что и в начале фильма:
https://youtu.be/7lWlQPnPyBo?t=8s

и я не расист, просто интересовался вопросами применения падмасаны и довелось познакомиться и с хатхайогой и с буддийскими практиками  созерцания (шаматха-випашьяна)..

Ну и просто -  мне Ваших ног жалко, как и здоровья других людей .

----------

Шуньяананда (06.10.2018)

----------


## PampKin Head

> Второй под "lotus"  боюсь подразумевает не то что "бледнолицые" читают


А что вот эта фотография должна подтвердить? То, что рассово чистый в соответствии с вашей теорией, когда говорит, то не складывает ноги в ту позицию?

Не заметил подписи под фото "читаю лекцию, сидя в падмасане. да, вот такая у меня рассово чистая азиатская падмасане, а вы что хотели?"

----------


## PampKin Head

> Нет.
> Он там в той же позе, что и в начале фильма:
> https://youtu.be/7lWlQPnPyBo?t=8s
> 
> и я не расист, просто интересовался вопросами применения падмасаны и довелось познакомиться и с хатхайогой и с буддийскими практиками как созерцания (шаматха-випашьяна), так и с рядом других более специфических методов.
> 
> Ну и просто -  мне Ваших ног жалко, как и здоровья других людей .


Извините, но я не владею сиддхами заглядывается под юбки и шантабы. 

И не думаю, что человек обязан сидеть при приеме гостей точно в той же позе, в которой он занимается созерцательным практиками.

----------


## Владимир Николаевич

> А что вот эта фотография должна подтвердить? То, что рассовой чистый в соответствии с вашей теорией, когда говорит, то не складывается ноги не в ту позицию.


Нет, лишь то что под  "lotus" азиаты могут и просто сидение со скрещенными ногами подразумевать. Не у всех же именно такое расхожее мнение как у хатхайогопродвинутых "европейцев".

Или вот Вы прочли в сутте: со скрещенными ногами - и сразу почемуто решили, что там о именно о падмасане. Просто предвзятое мнение.

----------

Антарадхана (06.10.2018)

----------


## Денис Васильевич

Китайцы вот как могут сидеть в медитации

----------

Владимир Николаевич (06.10.2018), Шуньяананда (06.10.2018)

----------


## Денис Васильевич

Тайцы

----------

Владимир Николаевич (06.10.2018)

----------


## Владимир Николаевич

> Не заметил подписи под фото "читаю лекцию, сидя в падмасане. да, вот такая у меня рассово чистая азиатская падмасане, а вы что хотели?"


Смотрю это дописали.

Ну тогда вот в медитации
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=TP9ug8muFaI

Довольно правильно при необходимости и подушечку под колено подложить, чтоб комфортней было и чтоб меньше отвлечений.

----------


## Шуньяананда

Так не далече и до раскола.двумя или тремя перстами креститься.

----------


## Юй Кан

Вообще падмасанный лотос уже не первый раз в БФ препарируют... : )

А самое ценное в этой теме, как по мне, это замечание Росиника о том, что сесть в падмасану и сидеть в ней проще людям с худыми ногами: меньше нагрузка на суставы и вероятность травм.
Сам когда-то, ещё в возрасте за 40 -- после двух лет упёртого освоения -- сел, всё же, в полный лотос, в результате чего сочинил такой вот опус:

И даже на севере,
готовясь усесться в лотос,
убедись, что это — не кактус!..(Ибо сказано в Пред-писании:
«Что в этом мире не кактус?»)
По опыту (и по сути), падмасана -- самая устойчивая и гармоничная поза для статичных медитативных практик.
Кроме того, в силу смыкания/перемыкания разных внутренних каналов (как это мне объяснили), в лотосе происходит некоторое _естественное_ нагревание тела. Это обнаружил и на себе. Так что поза однозначно полезная (в т.ч. для повышения самоуважения). : )
Кроме того, в ней проще сидеть с прямой спиной, отчего, в частности, Будда, как и древние йогины, -- согласно текстам -- не пользовался никакими подушками, обходясь подстилкой из травы куша.

При этом дважды мой лотос категорически увядал, что приводило к печальной печали и необходимости его восстанавливать...
Первый раз это случилось после опрометчивого желания поставить вдруг %) личный рекорд продолжительности пребывания в полной падамасане. Мог уже сидеть по сорок пять минут, прибавляя, без проблем, раз в два-три дня по 3-5 минут. И вдруг решил не тянуть кота за хвост, а добавить десятку... Добавилось. А на следующий день -- резкая боль в коленном суставе так, что даже в полулотос -- никак. Хотя в прочем по жизни никаких болей или дискомфорта не ощущал.
Около полугода пришлось сидеть в позе турка чуть не с задранными коленями. А потом постепенно восстановил норму, регулярно втирая в колени и принимая внутрь -- по совету врача-остеопата -- Коллаген Ультра (гель и порошок, соответственно). Ну и самомассаж ног, естественно, который делаю всегда и перед сукхасаной.

Второй раз чуть иная, более ядрёная катастрофа имела место пару лет назад после пятидневного ритрита по випассане, который начинал с полного лотоса, а закончил -- в беспроблемной сукхасане : ). Но самое интересное -- и жгучее, вплоть до проблем со сном -- по ощущениям началось уже дома, что наш местный хирург с чудесной фамилией Брахман (на полном серьёзе, так что я, пока его ждал, минут пятнадцать сидел перед его кабинетом, улыбаясь : ) разъяснил так: "Понимаете, сухожилия и связки ведь не растягиваются, а попросту рвутся, что и произошло у вас: обильные микроразрывы, ничего страшного...".

Такие дела. : )

----------

PampKin Head (06.10.2018), Антарадхана (06.10.2018), Пема Дролкар (06.10.2018), Шуньяананда (06.10.2018)

----------


## Юй Кан

> Так не далече и до раскола.двумя или тремя перстами креститься.


Это тоже в БФ уже проходили, анализируя порочность введения в Ваджраяне четвёртой, по сравнению с тремя в изнач. буддизмом, Драгоценности: ламы...
Хотя закончилось и это очень хорошо, будучи диагностировано и прекращено как "вялотекущий холивар". : )

----------

Шуньяананда (06.10.2018)

----------


## Денис Васильевич

Показывает медитацию в любом положении тела

----------


## Денис Васильевич



----------


## Денис Васильевич



----------


## Денис Васильевич



----------

Юй Кан (06.10.2018)

----------


## PampKin Head

> При этом дважды мой лотос категорически увядал, что приводило к печальной печали и необходимости его восстанавливать...


думаю, что базовые принципы аналогичны (*с 1:32*)

----------

Юй Кан (06.10.2018)

----------


## Росиник

> Вообще падмасанный лотос уже не первый раз в БФ препарируют... : )
> 
> А самое ценное в этой теме, как по мне, это замечание Росиника о том, что сесть в падмасану и сидеть в ней проще людям с худыми ногами: меньше нагрузка на суставы и вероятность травм.
> Сам когда-то, ещё в возрасте за 40 -- после двух лет упёртого освоения -- сел, всё же, в полный лотос


Вроде бы я писал о другом.
О том, что спокойно с юношеского  возраста  садился в лотос. Практиковал подолгу уже позже, когда стал буддистом. При этом никаких болей не замечал. 
А  проблемы с коленями вылезли как раз таки после сорока, спонтанно.  Обратился к спортивному ортопеду. Выявили застарелые разрывы мениска, гонартроз  коленных суставов, показано было оперативное лечение. Но я воздержался, проделал дорогостоящий курс внутрисуставных уколов.   Хожу благодаря регулярным физическим нагрузкам - попросту закачиваю мышцы бедра в спортзале. Сперва работал через боль. Сильные мышцы бедра - снижение нагрузки на колени, упражнения увеличивают кровоток, циркуляцию и обмен, выработку синовиальной жидкости.   Если забрасываю тренировки - через две-три  недели колени опять начинают о себе напоминать, особенно тяжело и больно спускаться по ступеням.  Откат назад.  Синовиальная жидкость перестает вырабатываться, колени попросту сохнут, хрящевая ткань стирается.

----------

Владимир Николаевич (06.10.2018), Пема Дролкар (07.10.2018), Юй Кан (06.10.2018)

----------


## Юй Кан

> Вроде бы я писал о другом.


Да, моя вина. Потому мои извинения -- Шуньяананде: именно у него было точное замечание по поводу полезности : ) тощих (а не толстых) ног для сидения в лотосе. %)

----------


## Юй Кан

> думаю, что базовые принципы аналогичны (*с 1:32*)


Ну, касательно постепенности у мну было отмечено ироническим комментом в отношении установки личного рекорда вместо кота за хвост... : )
В целом же в видео-лекции всё правильно.

А вообще штука ещё в том, что, говоря строго, неча радовать соритриччитков нежным домашним : ) лотосом, если сидишь в нём, не выбираясь, меньше часа в день: чревато...

----------


## Антарадхана

> http://www.accesstoinsight.org/lib/a.../wheel019.html
> The Foundations of Mindfulness
> *Satipatthana Sutta*
> translated by
> *Nyanasatta Thera*
> © 1994
> 
> ...
> Mindfulness of Breathing (Anapana-sati)
> ...


Частное мнение науянцев. В сутте написано просто со скрещенными ногами. В других суттах говорится о других позах: лежа, стоя, в ходьбе. В буддизме нет никакого пиетета перед позой лотоса, в отличии от индуизма и тантры, произошедшей от него.

----------

Шуньяананда (06.10.2018)

----------


## Антарадхана

> Вообще падмасанный лотос уже не первый раз в БФ препарируют... : )
> 
> А самое ценное в этой теме, как по мне, это замечание Росиника о том, что сесть в падмасану и сидеть в ней проще людям с худыми ногами: меньше нагрузка на суставы и вероятность травм.
> Сам когда-то, ещё в возрасте за 40 -- после двух лет упёртого освоения -- сел, всё же, в полный лотос, в результате чего сочинил такой вот опус:
> 
> И даже на севере,
> готовясь усесться в лотос,
> убедись, что это — не кактус!..(Ибо сказано в Пред-писании:
> «Что в этом мире не кактус?»)
> ...


Весьма показательный пост, про травмоопасность лотоса для европейцев не сидящих в этой позе регулярно с детства. Причем речь идет о непродолжительном времени сидения. Если речь идет о многочасовой практике, то лучше сидеть в сукхасане, если вы конечно не мастер хатха-йоги.

----------

Владимир Николаевич (06.10.2018), Шуньяананда (06.10.2018)

----------


## Юй Кан

> Весьма показательный пост, про травмоопасность лотоса для европейцев не сидящих в этой позе регулярно с детства. Причем речь идет о непродолжительном времени сидения. Если речь идет о многочасовой практике, то лучше сидеть в сукхасане, если вы конечно не мастер хатха-йоги.


Нравоучительный вывод... : )
Хотя я ведь никого ни к чему не призываю, делясь своим достаточно протяжённым опытом. Не более того.
И это при том, что возраст у мну -- же за 65, потому -- свои возрастные особенности...

Ещё одна реплика, повторно-напоминательная: *в сукхасане очень непросто сидеть с выпрямленной спиной, даже если ты мастер раджа-йоги*.
Что видно и по снимкам таких медитаторов в профиль или в три четверти. С чем сам я сейчас худо-бедно справляюсь, подкладывая вчетверо сложенное одеяло. И фсе дела. : )

----------

Владимир Николаевич (06.10.2018), Пема Дролкар (07.10.2018), Шуньяананда (06.10.2018)

----------


## PampKin Head

Да в позе лотоса ходить, лежать, летать, гнать не удобно. Пожалуй, надо ходить в других позах.

----------


## PampKin Head

> в сукхасане очень непросто сидеть с выпрямленной спиной, даже если ты мастер раджа-йоги.


Дедушка Айенгар им в помощь с набором кирпичей, ремней, робототизированных жоповытерателей. Сведём травмоопасность к нулю и будем медитировать в депривациой флоат-камере!

Только воду почаще меняйте и неопреновый костюм дезинфицируйте.

----------

Доня (07.10.2018)

----------


## Пема Дролкар

> в сукхасане очень непросто сидеть с выпрямленной спиной, даже если ты мастер раджа-йоги.
> Что видно и по снимкам таких медитаторов в профиль или в три четверти. С чем сам я сейчас худо-бедно справляюсь, подкладывая вчетверо сложенное одеяло. И фсе дела. : )


Я подкладываю определенную подушку, не слишком жесткую, а лучше всего годится невысокая узкая скамеечка с матрасиком. 

Размышляла когда-то и поняла, когда ноги в лотосе, на полу лежат только бедра, и тогда ничто тебя не откидывает назад. В сукхасане колени и голени упираются в пол, и позвоночник поневоле откидывается назад. 

Я поняла одно. заставлять себя сидеть правильно можно и нужно, но нельзя занимать противоествественные позиции. Если человек чувствует свое тело, он его поднастроит. Поза в медитации не должна мешать, точно также, как в беге, несмотря на общие нагрузки. нужно двигаться естесственно. 

Ну, а с возрастом мне лично перестали подходить слишком жесткие подушки, они пережимают циркуляцию и ноги могут опухать, как при долгой дороге сидя. У меня даже есть силиконовая подкладка под попу.  а также уже пора покупать ритритное креслице)))

Кстати, уважаемые мужчины, у женщин многое иначе))

----------

Владимир Николаевич (07.10.2018), Шуньяананда (07.10.2018)

----------


## PampKin Head

Завязал  с подушками вообще, использую туристическую пенку-гармонь.

----------


## Денис Васильевич

Обратил как-то внимание, что девушки как правило могут по всякому под себя подгибать ноги, а еще бывает ногу закидывают на ногу и у некоторых нога при этом аж заходит за другую, такое переплетение с виду получается). Вот наверное они легко могут без всяких тренировок сесть в лотос. Ну а с возрастом, многие жиреют и уже так как прежде в молодости не сесть.

----------

Владимир Николаевич (07.10.2018)

----------


## Olle

Получается, у кого есть повреждения конечностей, путь заказан.  :Facepalm: 
Им по жизни в лотос не свернуться.

----------

Владимир Николаевич (07.10.2018)

----------


## Владимир Николаевич

> Частное мнение науянцев. ... .


А почему Вы соглашаетесь с тем что в Na Uyana Aranya в лотосах сидят ?

----------


## PampKin Head

срочно закупать стулья и сохранять здоровье коленей (Бубновский прекрасен)





Хочу заметить, что проблемы с суставами у граждан после 40 - далеко не по причинам седения в лотосах. 99,99999% персонажей с больными суставами - явно не фанаты многачасовых засидок на медитационных подушках/cтульях/робототизированных комплексах "Архат".

*post hoc, ergo propter hoc*

----------


## Olle

> срочно закупать стулья и сохранять здоровье коленей (Бубновский прекрасен)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Хочу заметить, что проблемы с суставами у граждан после 40 - далеко не по причинам седения в лотосах. 99,99999% персонажей с больными суставами - явно не фанаты многачасовых засидок на медитационных подушках/cтульях/робототизированных комклексах "Архат".
> 
> *post hoc, ergo propter hoc*


Не все упирается в колени. Там есть ещё тазобедренный сустав и голеностоп.

----------


## PampKin Head

> Не все упирается в колени. Там есть ещё тазобедренный сустав и голеностоп.


а принцип тот же: тренировать соотносящиеся мышцы и связки (тот же Бубновский); постепенно разрабатывать все в комплексе. https://board.buddhist.ru/showthread...l=1#post815814 имея в виду вот эти замечания https://board.buddhist.ru/showthread...l=1#post816024

----------


## Vladiimir

Я с детства и примерно до возраста когда служил в армии мог садится в лотос без особых усилий, в смысле, не тренируясь для этого специально. Не знаю почему так получалось. В детстве смотрел телевизор сидя на полу скрестив ноги по турецки. И я порой при этом подтягивал ступню ко рту и грыз ногти на ногах, пока взрослые не делали мне замечание. Хотя телевизор в те времена много не смотрели. В лотос садился для забавы, т.к. видел фильм "Индийские йоги. Кто они?". Нельзя сказать, что мне удобно было в нем сидеть (напряжение я чувствовал не в коленях, а, скорее, в щиколотке первой заброшенной ноги). Ну и я в нем не сидел просто (т.к. вроде не зачем) а поднимался в этом положении на колени и ходил так, развлекая окружающих. Или просовывал руки между скрещенными ногами и телом и поднимался на руках (тоже для развлечения окружающих). Помню в детстве видел на пляже в Гаграх какого-то советского йога - я подошел к нему поговорить и показал, что могу сесть в лотос. Он меня предостерег от сидения в этой позиции, т.к. типа могут пережиматься какие-то кровеносные сосуды: "Не знаешь для чего это нужно, то и не сиди в этом положении!" Во взрослом возрасте в лотос становилось садиться все трудней и трудней. Сейчас я и близко не сяду.

На фото я (во время срочной службы в армии) просунул руки и между скрещенными (в лотосе) ногами и телом и поднялся на руках:

----------

Владимир Николаевич (07.10.2018), Денис Васильевич (07.10.2018)

----------


## Olle

> а принцип тот же: тренировать соотносящиеся мышцы и связки (тот же Бубновский); постепенно разрабатывать все в комплексе. https://board.buddhist.ru/showthread...l=1#post815814 имея в виду вот эти замечания https://board.buddhist.ru/showthread...l=1#post816024


Порванные связки не укрепляются, просто сустав вываливается из суставной сумки. 
На этом лотос и заканчивается.

----------

Владимир Николаевич (07.10.2018)

----------


## Денис Васильевич

Интересно, а насколько эффективна "Инолтра", действительно ли она восстанавливает хрящевые ткани и есть ли какие-то еще препараты, восстанавливающие хрящевые ткани?

----------


## PampKin Head

> Порванные связки не укрепляются, просто сустав вываливается из суставной сумки. 
> На этом лотос и заканчивается.


Если связки порваны, то это случай немного из другой категории (тут не только лотос может закончиться, но и ходьба).

Давайте еще рассмотрим случаи: проблемы с лотосом при гангрене нижних конечностей; проблемы с лотосом, если у вас ампутированны ноги; проблемы с лотосом, если у вас на ноге аппарат Илизарова.

----------


## Юй Кан

> Интересно, а насколько эффективна "Инолтра", действительно ли она восстанавливает хрящевые ткани и есть ли какие-то еще препараты, восстанавливающие хрящевые ткани?


Сходили бы к врачу, если что-то беспокоит... Чтобы хотя бы примерно определиться с более-менее точным диагнозом.
Хотя всё равно: уже сколько раз кружил в морочных беличьих колёсах Минздрава, а всё равно приходилось отыскивать решение самому. 

Недавно вот вдруг начало заходить в гости двоение в глазах... Заррраза -- ещё та: ничего не болит, а вдруг картинка нещадно двоится, отчего может в ближайший кювет снести и чуть не носом в почву... При том, что через день вынь мне да положь стадион на час-полтора с Тайцзицюанем, иначе -- не жизнь. : )
И десять дней офтальмолог и медсестра лечили мну уколами и взад, и вперёд и порадовали тем, что видеть одним глазом стал на самую чуть лучше. Ура.
Отправили в итоге к даме-невропатологу, какая заявила, что головой я здоров. Два раза ура...
После чего залез я в Инет и отыскал гимнастику для глаз (им. Бейтса), какую стал делать дважды в день. И тут -- отпустило.

Но люди и их организмы разные же, потому что одному в помощь, то другому, как минимум, -- мимо.
Ну, а по запросу "препараты восстанавливающие хрящевую ткань" любой правильный Гугол вывалит любому страждущему прорву сведений. : )

----------

Денис Васильевич (07.10.2018)

----------


## Olle

> Если связки порваны, то это случай немного из другой категории (тут не только лотос может закончиться, но и ходьба).
> 
> Давайте еще рассмотрим случаи: проблемы с лотосом при гангрене нижних конечностей; проблемы с лотосом, если у вас ампутированны ноги; проблемы с лотосом, если у вас на ноге аппарат Илизарова.


Случаи отличаются частностями, не меняя сути.

----------


## PampKin Head

> Случаи отличаются частностями, не меняя сути.


Есть ситуация здорового человека с тенденцией деградации, а есть ситуация болезни/травмы. Травмированнный спортсмен сначала лечится и восстанавливается, и только потом возвращается к тренировкам. А не пытается лечить серьезные травмы, продолжая тренироваться как нетравмированный человек.

Если вам такое не очевидно, то это - кисмет.

----------


## Юй Кан

> На фото я (во время срочной службы в армии) просунул руки и между скрещенными (в лотосе) ногами и телом и поднялся на руках:
> 
> Вложение 22654


Это Куккутасана (поза, извиняюсь, петуха : ). Хотя положения рук, насколько знам, должны быть чуть иные:

----------

Vladiimir (07.10.2018), Денис Васильевич (07.10.2018)

----------


## Vladiimir

> Это Куккутасана (поза, извиняюсь, петуха : ). Хотя положения рук, насколько знам, должны быть чуть иные:


Не знал... Прикольная.

----------

Пема Дролкар (08.10.2018), Юй Кан (07.10.2018)

----------


## Росиник

> Интересно, а насколько эффективна "Инолтра", действительно ли она восстанавливает хрящевые ткани и есть ли какие-то еще препараты, восстанавливающие хрящевые ткани?


 Обычно ставят диагноз - хронический гонартроз, сперва 1 или 2 степени, затем третьей.  То есть как бы он не восстановился, но деградация сустава и хрящевой ткани будет продолжаться. Вопрос только времени и приложенных профилактических мер. Концовка - это протезирование, замена коленного сустава или инвалидность. 
Профилактика -  вечный курс ЛФК, ежегодные внутрисуставные уколы типа "Алфлутоп", гиалуроновая кислота...

----------

Денис Васильевич (07.10.2018), Шуньяананда (07.10.2018)

----------


## Росиник

Сидение в лотосе - это не сразу явная травма.  
Небольшой дискомфорт - люди думают, что ничего страшного, это же упражение, тренировка, вон йоги часами сидят, и я привыкну. На самом деле в коленях уже начинаются неблагоприятные процессы, микроразрывы... 
Проблемы дадут о себе знать гораздо позже. Вот тогда МРТ коленей  и покажет застарелые травмы. У меня там целый букет застарелых  разрывов, но до поры до времени я же как-то с этим жил и на боли или проблемы с движением не жаловался.

----------

Шуньяананда (07.10.2018)

----------


## Olle

> Есть ситуация здорового человека с тенденцией деградации, а есть ситуация болезни/травмы. Травмированнный спортсмен сначала лечится и восстанавливается, и только потом возвращается к тренировкам. А не пытается лечить серьезные травмы, продолжая тренироваться как нетравмированный человек.
> 
> Если вам такое не очевидно, то это - кисмет.


Вы так вещаете, как будто Вам 15 лет.
 В 15 лет согласен залечить можно, в 25 лет - согласен, если работа, спорт не травма опасен, типа: офис и шашек - заживет и залечится, в 35 и далее с этим живут.
Или Вы такой здоровый человек, что после 40 ни одной болячки не вылезло?
Или Вам все как Гуру Ринпоче - все еще 15?

----------

Шуньяананда (07.10.2018)

----------


## PampKin Head

Травмы есть и в 15, а при должной тренировке все возможно и в 60-т.

Но если ничего не делать, то артриты/артрозы/и далее по списку будут и у индуса, и у россиянина после 40-ка.

----------


## Иван З.

> А для раджа йоги,если человек не практиковал пранайаму в полном обьеме,не подрезал себе связки языка и не удлиннял его-париться бесполезно.


Не поясните, что имели в виду? Раджа-йога, насколько я знаю, это практика однонаправленного сосредоточения в основном. Пранаяма помогает успокоить ум, чтобы перейти к сосредоточению, успокоить-очистить тело, набрать жизненной силы, чтобы опять же облегчить сосредоточение. Но все же не необходимость, как и тем более подрезание языка.

----------

Шуньяананда (08.10.2018)

----------


## Иван З.

Добавлю свой скромный опыт в копилку:
1. Самые глубокие переживание в медитации было во время ходьбы или когда сидел в сукхасане. Очень похоже, что кроме определенных техник работы с энергией лотос уж точно не необходим. Но это не отменяет того, что лотос самая лучшая поза, но сложная и травмоопасная.
2. В медитации всегда затекали и немели ноги, что в сукхансане, что в полулотосе. Через полчаса, потом минут через 40-50, но затекали всегда, переставали ощущаться. Возможно, это момент связанный с индивидуальными проблемами, так как есть варикоз еще с 15-16 лет что ли. Но вот недавно, этот момент (онемение) сильно уменьшился, больше останавливает уже что ментально тяжело сидеть, а не то, что не чувствую ног. Связываю с тем, что последние годы ввел в регулярную практику новый комплекс поз йоги, нацеленный именно на ноги, на развитие таза, чтобы сесть в шпагат и т.д. В лотосе-то я сидел, но колено было в воздухе и высоковато, а в полулотосе без подушки и мата тоже было некомфортно - очень плохая растяжка таза и посредственная ног. Сейчас когда сажусь в полулотос, то тазоберденные суставы как бы проворачиваются более глубоко, особенно когда выпрямляю нижнюю часть спины и чуть выпячиваю таз вперед, и ноги более свободно друг на друге лежат, не пережимают ток крови так, как раньше. Лотос тоже улучшается в плане приближения второго колена к полу. Так что мой вывод - постепенные упражнения (я делаю хатха-йогу, но может еще что-то также работает) необходимы, без них в кривом лотосе сидеть себе во вред. Людям с варикозом просто нельзя, а остальные имеют перспективу травмировать связки со временем.

Так что, мне кажется, в лотосе стоит сидеть долго только когда оба колена лежат на полу. А еще лучше, когда без рук можно сесть в лотос. Особенно тем у кого возраст немаленький или проблемы со здоровьем или телосложение "плохо" - невысоким крепышам с лишним весом (им обычно сложнее в лотос сесть, чем худым и высоким). Все эти лотосы, где колено в воздухе висит - это такое себе... Даже если посмотреть на фото выше - там йогины худы и колени в воздухе у них не висят или иногда бывает чуть-чуть над полом. Так что медитировать либо  в сукхасане, полулотосе и подобных позах или иметь великолепную растяжку ног, таза, тогда и в лотосе сидеть будет хорошо. Как Сидерский говорил - в правильном лотосе колени отдыхают, восстанавливаются. Правильный это где оба колена на полу, а еще лучше ты в лотос садишься без участия рук:

. 
Я полностью согласен со всем что он в видео говорит на этот счет (кроме собственно важности позы лотоса, без которой якобы ничего не получится в медитации).

----------

PampKin Head (08.10.2018)

----------


## PampKin Head

Cейчам набегут инвалиды с детства и расскажут, насколько опасно ходить/лежать/бежать/есть/жить.

----------

Шуньяананда (08.10.2018)

----------


## Olle

> Cейчам набегут инвалиды с детства и расскажут, насколько опасно ходить/лежать/бежать/есть/жить.


Не буду нов в этом высказывании:
"Нет здоровых людей, есть не дообследованные пациенты".

----------

Шуньяананда (08.10.2018)

----------


## Владимир Николаевич

> Добавлю свой скромный опыт в копилку:
> ....).


Добавлю тож, как бывшее дитё познакомившееся с хатха йогой токмо научившись читать нашедши у мамы книжечку для молодых домохозяек ) где кроме всего прочего были и упражнения иоги (ещё СССР-ного издания))) и коему также удалось узнать о дедушке Аенгаре и дяде Фаеке ) ещё в последние года союза за несколько лет до призыва в вооружённые силы.

При полном лотосе, колено вышенаходящейся ноги и не должно касаться пола, так как лотос делается лишь за счёт подвижности и (в первую очередь) расслабления именно в области тазобедренного сустава, а не с выворачиванием коленного и голеностопа чем в первую очередь и обретает народ себе проблемы (и при таком выворачивании колена - эти проблемы будут неизбежно после регулярной и\или длительной практики, даже при постепенной тренировке).
Практикуя циклы пранайам или непродолжительные созерцания в лотосе, под колено для удобства можно чтото подкладывать соответствующего размера. При выполнении циклов физ. упражнений включающих данное положение ног неудобства от этого не возникает.
Для непродолжительных медитативных сессий также вполне подойдёт, так как хорошо создаёт особую атмосферу "ёговости" )

Для длительного же сидения созерцатели бывает используют то что в хатха - сукхасана, хотя чаще так называемый полулотос причём одна нога лежит не бедре а на голени другой. И касание коленом вышележащей ноги пола - достигается за счёт правильно подобранной подушки для медитации, скрученного одеяла,... ну иль (только для тру) циновки из травы куша где гдето две трети скручиваются и располагаются под тазом) а на остальной покоятся ноги.
Попытка же выворачивать ногу именно за счёт коленного сустава (и\или стопы), приведёт всё к тем же плачевным последствиям

----------


## Росиник

> Cейчам набегут инвалиды с детства и расскажут, насколько опасно ходить/лежать/бежать/есть/жить.


"Не говори гоп, пока не перепрыгнешь."
У вас всё ещё впереди. 

Да, и лежать, ходить, бежать, сидеть, если это делать в естественных положениях, свойственных физиологии скелета и мышц человека, то это не опасно. 
Опасно ходить на голове, бегать на руках, сидеть с вывернутыми суставами.

----------

Владимир Николаевич (08.10.2018)

----------


## Шуньяананда

> Cейчам набегут инвалиды с детства и расскажут, насколько опасно ходить/лежать/бежать/есть/жить.


  на одном из высокогорных перевалов была раньше надпись"путниик помни-ты здесь ,как слеза на реснице".серьезная долговременная практика идет по такому принципу.Ведь к практике склонны отнюдь не конногвардейцы с зычным голосом,а ударенные судьбой!!
   коммерческие и сектантские направления склонны педалировать ""храбрость в квадрате"",а практику трактуют как спорт "военных,огромных здоровенных""...У них чем сложнее и травмоопасней,тем круче.Это до поры до времени.когда ученики начинают рассыпаться-им предъявы -типа сам дурак,куды лез!!!

----------

Владимир Николаевич (08.10.2018)

----------


## Шуньяананда

> Не поясните, что имели в виду? Раджа-йога, насколько я знаю, это практика однонаправленного сосредоточения в основном. Пранаяма помогает успокоить ум, чтобы перейти к сосредоточению, успокоить-очистить тело, набрать жизненной силы, чтобы опять же облегчить сосредоточение. Но все же не необходимость, как и тем более подрезание языка.


спасибо за лекцию о векторной раджа йоге.но речь шла о позе лотоса,как способе выжать кровь из ног на время работы с нею на базе пранаямы с бандхами.

----------


## Шуньяананда

> Добавлю свой скромный опыт в копилку:
> 1. Самые глубокие переживание в медитации было во время ходьбы или когда сидел в сукхасане. Очень похоже, что кроме определенных техник работы с энергией лотос уж точно не необходим. Но это не отменяет того, что лотос самая лучшая поза, но сложная и травмоопасная.
> 2. В медитации всегда затекали и немели ноги, что в сукхансане, что в полулотосе. Через полчаса, потом минут через 40-50, но затекали всегда, переставали ощущаться. Возможно, это момент связанный с индивидуальными проблемами, так как есть варикоз еще с 15-16 лет что ли. Но вот недавно, этот момент (онемение) сильно уменьшился, больше останавливает уже что ментально тяжело сидеть, а не то, что не чувствую ног. Связываю с тем, что последние годы ввел в регулярную практику новый комплекс поз йоги, нацеленный именно на ноги, на развитие таза, чтобы сесть в шпагат и т.д. В лотосе-то я сидел, но колено было в воздухе и высоковато, а в полулотосе без подушки и мата тоже было некомфортно - очень плохая растяжка таза и посредственная ног. Сейчас когда сажусь в полулотос, то тазоберденные суставы как бы проворачиваются более глубоко, особенно когда выпрямляю нижнюю часть спины и чуть выпячиваю таз вперед, и ноги более свободно друг на друге лежат, не пережимают ток крови так, как раньше. Лотос тоже улучшается в плане приближения второго колена к полу. Так что мой вывод - постепенные упражнения (я делаю хатха-йогу, но может еще что-то также работает) необходимы, без них в кривом лотосе сидеть себе во вред. Людям с варикозом просто нельзя, а остальные имеют перспективу травмировать связки со временем.
> 
> Так что, мне кажется, в лотосе стоит сидеть долго только когда оба колена лежат на полу. А еще лучше, когда без рук можно сесть в лотос. Особенно тем у кого возраст немаленький или проблемы со здоровьем или телосложение "плохо" - невысоким крепышам с лишним весом (им обычно сложнее в лотос сесть, чем худым и высоким). Все эти лотосы, где колено в воздухе висит - это такое себе... Даже если посмотреть на фото выше - там йогины худы и колени в воздухе у них не висят или иногда бывает чуть-чуть над полом. Так что медитировать либо  в сукхасане, полулотосе и подобных позах или иметь великолепную растяжку ног, таза, тогда и в лотосе сидеть будет хорошо. Как Сидерский говорил - в правильном лотосе колени отдыхают, восстанавливаются. Правильный это где оба колена на полу, а еще лучше ты в лотос садишься без участия рук:
> 
> . 
> Я полностью согласен со всем что он в видео говорит на этот счет (кроме собственно важности позы лотоса, без которой якобы ничего не получится в медитации).


то есть поза лотоса должна выполняться так.кто б спорил..но как страшновато выглядит автор в ролике..большую и трудную жизь,судя по лицу,прожил он.

----------

Доня (08.10.2018)

----------


## Пема Дролкар

> Обратил как-то внимание, что девушки как правило могут по всякому под себя подгибать ноги, а еще бывает ногу закидывают на ногу и у некоторых нога при этом аж заходит за другую, такое переплетение с виду получается). Вот наверное они легко могут без всяких тренировок сесть в лотос. Ну а с возрастом, многие жиреют и уже так как прежде в молодости не сесть.


Дело совсем не в девушках, не в жире, а в структуре ног. У меня ноги легким иксом(это даже симпатично, и в модельной карьере не мешало)) И поэтому лотос для меня противоестественный загиб суставов в противоположном от икса направлении. Такие вещи корректируются в раннем детстве, а дальше при сильной деформации оперируются. 

Я даже не могу просто встать на колени и сесть попой на пятки назад. А вокруг все запросто садятся. И никогда как следует не могла даже в юности, хотя заставляла себя тянуться, отлично бегала и прыгала в высоту. Я тяну себя во всех направлениях, тело довольно гибко и сейчас, знаю, что могу, занимаясь йогой подрастянуться еще. Только ради чего? Привычка к медитации уже создалась, поза не мешает, никто из учителей, которые мне давали прямые наставления, этим не заморачивался. 

Вальгусная деформация нижних конечностей у меня легкая, ни суставы, ни ноги не страдают пока, еще и оттого, что я употребляю омегу, аргинин и определенные добавки для суставов и занимаюсь спортом. 

И в любом случае, меня подробно наставляли по поводу работы чакр и каналов, где главное четкая визуализация и правильная работа с ними. Центральный и два боковых канала заканчиваются ниже пупа, позвоночник должен быть прямым, - это основное требование.

Пампкин, настаивать для всех на непогрешимой позе Вайрочаны, это все равно, что призывать всех быть тощими или вегетарианцами.

----------

Шуньяананда (08.10.2018)

----------


## Пема Дролкар

> Cейчам набегут инвалиды с детства и расскажут, насколько опасно ходить/лежать/бежать/есть/жить.


Инвалиды с детства, как раз многие могут научить нас, какие мы нюни. Им приходится справляться, несмотря на боль и ограниченные возможности. И нечего ерничать.

Меня всегда учили тибетские учителя , что не можешь так-то, как ни старайся, делай, что получается, и что главное, - ум. Тибетский доктор вообще мне советовал на стульчике)

Легко учить тому, что и так само собой получается. Пусть при усилии, но небольшом. Давайте я Вам предложу похудеть на 30 кг и посмотрим, как это просто. И буду долго объяснять к чему ведет лишний вес.

Артириты и артрозы возникают в первую очередь от неправильного питания и образа жизни, впрочем, как и все остальные болезни, и можно заниматься профилактикой. Только надо уже побеспокоиться об этом пораньше, еще до 30 хотя бы. Если что-то разрушилось, восстановить бывает практически невозможно, можно только поддерживать более или менее. Механизм болезни , - воспаление лечат медикаментами, медикаменты имеют побочку и загрязняют организме, что вызывает новое воспаление, и так далее. Многие виды пищу, например, молочка, белая мука, сахар дыют почву для воспаления, и отсюда в том числе формируются артриты. Плюс не хватает нужных питательных элементов.

Поза важна, особенно для начинающих, как дисциплина, но медитация делается не для позы, а для правильной работы над умом, если поза при всех усилиях мешает медитации, надо найти решение. Речь идет об УДОБНОЙ ПОЗИЦИИ для медитации все равно. Если человек в принципе не ленив и стремится к дисциплине, но после долгих стараний у него не выходит сидеть в лотосе естесственно, надо найти дисциплинированную, но удобную позицию. 

Я не понимаю, о чем мы тут говорим? Всезнают, как желательно нужно, каждый понимает, что это важно в первую очереди для него, строение и возможности у всех разные. Посветить полжизни правильной медитативной позе не относится к сути медитации, а йогинов тут и нет. Неизбежные микротравмы ведут в потере мобильности, зависимости от других или затратах на лечение, а тело надо беречь, согласно буддийским канонам и постараться продержать его здоровым как можно дольше, чтобы полноценно практиковать. Искусственно себя травмировать противоречит буддийской этике. 

Уже хорошо, если человек, сидя на стуле с прямой спиной сможет удержать ум на объекте пару минут.

----------

Шуньяананда (08.10.2018)

----------


## Иван З.

> При полном лотосе, колено вышенаходящейся ноги и не должно касаться пола


Нет. Вы говорите о позе лотосе, когда голень далеко заводится бедро, как, например, здесь, у того же Аенгара:

В другом варианте, который и представлен выше на фото и видео материалах, в котором обычно и сидят ничего такого нет, колено лежит на полу. Тот же Аенгар:

То есть дело в технике выполнения позы, причем, делают обычно образом 2, когда используют лотос для практики медитации, и те, у кого колено висит в воздухе (даже у инструкторов хатха-йоги!), просто лотос не освоили, а не выполняют позу как в типе 1, обычно колено висит так из-за непроработанных и зажатых суставов таза.

----------


## Пема Дролкар

https://books.google.it/books?id=nHU...%B0%3F&f=false

----------


## Иван З.

> спасибо за лекцию о векторной раджа йоге.но речь шла о позе лотоса,как способе выжать кровь из ног на время работы с нею на базе пранаямы с бандхами.


Любопытно. Я думал, вроде как в йоге классической все к этому идет (однонаправленному сосредоточению, самадхи). Просто это типа средства, которые помогают с физического и энергетического уровня.

----------


## PampKin Head

> "Не говори гоп, пока не перепрыгнешь."
> У вас всё ещё впереди. 
> 
> Да, и лежать, ходить, бежать, сидеть, если это делать в естественных положениях, свойственных физиологии скелета и мышц человека, то это не опасно. 
> Опасно ходить на голове, бегать на руках, сидеть с вывернутыми суставами.


Шел-упал-очнулся-гипс. Как страшно ходить.

----------


## PampKin Head

> https://books.google.it/books?id=nHU...%B0%3F&f=false


эгэйн, для актуальной практики зогчен можно элегантно свисать со сливного бачка в туалете (см текст о практике тречхо/4 чожагах); не надо быть ни дрищем, не вегетарианцем, ни человеком с особой формой ног буквой z.
...
_Тот же, кто способен к мгновенным вспышкам озарения, благодаря силе своей интуиции, чье сострадание велико, кто преисполнен неколебимой веры и благоговения, кто свободен от пристрастности и ненависти, кто думает только о Дхарме и всецело углубился в изучение сокровенных Наставлений, такому человеку требуется лишь то учение, которое непосредственно указывает на высшую природу реальности, и он обходится без визуализаций и других практик, применяемых на Стезе Средств_

ЗЫ. Отрадно, что у Ринпоче при объяснении позы Вайрочаны проблемы были только с длинной рук. ))) И никаких комментов о недовывернутых тазобедренных и перенапряженных коленных.
      - Мы тебя, малчик, в йоги не возмем. У тебя руки длинные.

----------


## Владимир Николаевич

> 1)Нет. Вы говорите о позе лотосе, когда голень далеко заводится бедро, как, например, здесь, у того же Аенгара:
> 
> В другом варианте, который и представлен выше на фото и видео материалах, в котором обычно и сидят ничего такого нет, колено лежит на полу. Тот же Аенгар:
> 
> То есть дело в технике выполнения позы, причем, делают обычно образом 2, когда используют лотос для практики медитации, и те, у кого колено висит в воздухе (даже у инструкторов хатха-йоги!), просто лотос не освоили, а не выполняют позу как в типе 1, обычно колено висит так из-за непроработанных и зажатых суставов таза.


1) Да, я написал именно о падмасане.

2) На втором дело  в одеяле.
И те у кого колено в воздухе когда без "подушки" под попой, просто - колени свои не портят. (и\или голеностоп, так как есть "умельцы" себе ещё и голеностоп выворачивать, чтоб подошвами прямо вверх  как "картинках")

----------


## Иван З.

> 2) На втором дело  в одеяле.


Реально думаете у Аенгара в позе лотоса колено висело бы в воздухе без подушки-одеяла под попой?) Ну, если ступни за бедра не закидывать. Я сомневаюсь. Если бы было так - плохая у него растяжка была бы. В любом случае и без подушки оба колена должны на земле лежать в правильном лотосе, когда ступни не за коленями. Я картинки не буду прикреплять к посту - можно погуглить по соответствующему запросу, в картинках найдется масса таких людей, кто так сидит без подушек и т.д. С подушкой под попой то и у меня оба колена в лотосе на полу, вот только это не делает мой лотос хорошим и безопасным.

----------


## Владимир Николаевич

> Реально думаете у Аенгара в позе лотоса колено висело бы в воздухе без подушки-одеяла под попой?) Ну, если ступни за бедра не закидывать. Я сомневаюсь. Если бы было так - плохая у него растяжка была бы. В любом случае и без подушки оба колена должны на земле лежать в правильном лотосе, когда ступни не за коленями. Я картинки не буду прикреплять к посту - можно погуглить по соответствующему запросу, в картинках найдется масса таких людей, кто так сидит без подушек и т.д..


Можно много чего нагуглить.
А потом нажить себе то о чём здесь выше уважаемые люди из Римэ писали.
И это не шутки и не в планомерном  повреждении суставов энтузиазм проявляется. А за подвигом  мученичества лучше в другую "оперу" обратиться, там хоть за это воздаётся.



> С подушкой под попой то и у меня оба колена в лотосе на полу


Ну и хорошо. Так и практикуют длительные созерцания.



> , вот только это не делает мой лотос хорошим и безопасным


Хороший "лотос", тот что расцветает в уме. То в чём Будда и сидит - лотосе.

Касаемо безопасности, если Вам в данной позиции не легко и не комфортно.
То для практики созерцания лучше выбрать другую, чтоб чтото полезное насидеть, а не "геморои" )

----------

Шуньяананда (08.10.2018)

----------


## Иван З.

> Можно много чего нагуглить.
> А потом нажить себе то о чём здесь выше уважаемые люди из Римэ писали.
> И это не шутки и не в планомерном  повреждении суставов энтузиазм проявляется. А за подвигом  мученичества лучше в другую "оперу" обратиться, там хоть за это воздаётся.


Вы думаете тибетские йогины на фото сверху такие вот мученики? Или Сидерский? У всех травма? В правильном лотосе травмы тоже будут и это мученичество? Вообще у всех кто в правильном лотосе спокойно сидит с обеими коленами на земле - у всех травмы? Сомневаюсь. Думаю дело обстоит так, как сказал Сидерский - в правильном лотосе все хорошо, он может даже лечит колени, если легко выполняется за счет раскрытых суставов таза.



> Ну и хорошо. Так и практикуют длительные созерцания.


Не уверен в этом, это дает сильную нагрузку на колени и я это ощущаю. Я в лотосе редко сижу из-за варикоза и того, что чувствую нагрузку на колени, они потом более разболтанными ощущаются после выполнения позы. 



> Хороший "лотос", тот что расцветает в уме. То в чём Будда и сидит - лотосе.


Все верно, я не говорю, что в лотосе необходимо сидеть для практик медитации основных. Тем более если он травмирует и не безопасен. Но если тело позволяет, то это лучшая поза. Тратить ли время на развитие тела для лотоса и не только - тут уж каждый сам решает в виду своей практики и наличия времени на это.

----------


## Владимир Николаевич

> Вы думаете тибетские йогины на фото сверху такие вот мученики? 
> .


Тибетские йогины в лотосе практикуют специальную физкультуру.
Есть разные циклы упражнении в которых используется данная позиция ног.

При созерцании же все сидят на "подушках" и "не в полном лотосе". И так сидят не только  йогины тибетские.

----------


## PampKin Head

Они сидят  на подушках хотя бы потому, что трудно с попой, прикрытой куском, ткани сидеть на камнях/каменных полах.

----------


## Иван З.

Ничего против подушек не имею, использую сам, я о них говорил в том контексте, что и без подушки колено быть в воздухе не должно.

----------


## Шуньяананда

> Ничего против подушек не имею, использую сам, я о них говорил в том контексте, что и без подушки *колено быть в воздухе не должно*.


 колено вообще никогда никому не должно-все указания в описании правильности позы-маркеры состояния релаксации,показатель зеркальной симметрии, тотального расслабления всех трех частей тела.
 появившись около 7000 тысяч лет назад ,задача памятного следа,васана, привела к развитой системе йоги,при которой нивелируется та проблема необходимости неподвижности,которая была изначально.
  Для космонавтов были придуманы специальные "окклюзионные" костюмы,сдавливающие нижние конечности.хотя в космосе и не до медитации.

----------


## Иван З.

> колено вообще никогда никому не должно


Ну, в правильном лотосе колено должно на земле лежать, если ступни далеко за бедра не закидываются. Если не лежит, значит, лотос не правильный, плохая растяжка таза и  т.д. А это значит, что нагрузка на колени повышена и есть риск травмы. Риск микроразрывов, как выше писали, гораздо выше, чем в случае, если лотос правильный. Значит, лучше в таком лотосе не сидеть и в целом на него забить или работать с телом, пока лотос не станет правильным. Мне кажется, очевидные выводы  :Smilie:

----------

Шуньяананда (09.10.2018)

----------


## Шуньяананда

> Ну, в правильном лотосе колено должно на земле лежать, если ступни далеко за бедра не закидываются. Если не лежит, значит, лотос не правильный, плохая растяжка таза и  т.д. А это значит, что нагрузка на колени повышена и есть риск травмы. Риск микроразрывов, как выше писали, гораздо выше, чем в случае, если лотос правильный. Значит, лучше в таком лотосе не сидеть и в целом на него забить или работать с телом, пока лотос не станет правильным. Мне кажется, очевидные выводы


Вы правы столько раз,сколько песчинок в реке Брахмапутра :Smilie:  :Smilie:  :Smilie:

----------


## Иван З.

Ура, удалось побыть капитаном Очевидность  :Smilie:

----------

Шуньяананда (09.10.2018)

----------


## Росиник

> Значит, лучше в таком лотосе не сидеть и в целом на него забить или работать с телом, *пока лотос не станет правильным*. Мне кажется, очевидные выводы


выдать себе за такое достижение орден Сутулова, и в дальнейшем лечить свои колени всю оставшуюся жизнь.

Ну если вы известный учитель-лама, то может быть ваши ученики будут вас водить с двух сторон под ручки,  подпирая ваше тело,  которое вы сами же ухандокали асанами и сиденьем в неестественных положениях, и скинутся на протезирование.

----------


## Иван З.

> выдать себе за такое достижение орден Сутулова, и в дальнейшем лечить свои колени всю оставшуюся жизнь.
> Ну если вы известный учитель-лама, то может быть ваши ученики будут вас водить с двух сторон под ручки,  подпирая ваше тело,  которое вы сами же ухандокали асанами и сиденьем в неестественных положениях, и скинутся на протезирование.


Вы считаете сидение в правильном лотосе все равно колени травмируются? Оба колена на полу, поза принимается без усилий, может даже без рук, освоена ханумасана и т.д. Даже в таком случае это травмоопасно и т.д.?

----------


## Росиник

> Вы считаете сидение в правильном лотосе все равно колени травмируются? Оба колена на полу, поза принимается без усилий, может даже без рук, освоена ханумасана и т.д. Даже в таком случае это травмоопасно и т.д.?


    Да, считаю.  
Я уже писал раньше свое мнение, что последствия от такого сидения и подобных тренировок  непредсказуемы, но очень большой риск. 

В молодости, или по началу увлечения, хочется чтобы всё было аутентично. 
На самом деле всё это загон. 
В чём смысл сидения в падмасане? 
Например, практику цалунга  нельзя выполнить просто сидя с ровной спиной, без выкрутасов ногами? Не верю.

----------

Владимир Николаевич (09.10.2018), Шуньяананда (09.10.2018)

----------


## Иван З.

> Да, считаю.


Ну, не знаю. Вражьи шпионы пробрались в Дхарму изображают специально Будды в лотосе, практики специально так сидят и т.д.? Я сомневаюсь все же. Думаю, при раскрытых полностью и гибких суставах падмасана не должна во вред идти.



> В чём смысл сидения в падмасане?


Просто это устойчивая поза и удобная поза, если она реализована. Поза, в которой движении энергии идет наилучшим для медитации образом, соответственно это помогает уму...
Но для 99% практиков, наверное, в ней лучше не сидеть.

----------

PampKin Head (09.10.2018)

----------


## PampKin Head

> Ну, в правильном лотосе колено должно на земле лежать, если ступни далеко за бедра не закидываются. Если не лежит, значит, лотос не правильный, плохая растяжка таза и  т.д. А это значит, что нагрузка на колени повышена и есть риск травмы. Риск микроразрывов, как выше писали, гораздо выше, чем в случае, если лотос правильный. Значит, лучше в таком лотосе не сидеть и в целом на него забить или работать с телом, пока лотос не станет правильным. Мне кажется, *очевидные выводы*


Собственно, о чем и был *видос с 5-ю подсказками* https://board.buddhist.ru/showthread...l=1#post815814

----------


## PampKin Head

> Поза, в которой движении энергии идет наилучшим для медитации образом, соответственно это помогает уму...
> Но для 99% практиков, наверное, в ней лучше не сидеть.


Проблема в том, что люди не хотят принять простого момента: если их костыльный подход работает и приемлем для какого то человека вот с такими проблемами тела/здоровья/возраста, то он от этого не становится некой нормой. Прекрасно, что это работает. Это много лучше, чем то, что человек бы отказался от всего только потому, что он не способен делать что-то нормальным образом.

Иначе можно докатиться до того, что костыли станут нормой. И претензии уже начнутся к сидящим нормально в позе лотоса! Типа, должен сидеть на стуле/строго в сукхасане!

----------


## PampKin Head

Если ты инвалид с детства, то *даешь сиддхасану!*


 . 


https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Siddhasana



> *Siddhasana and Padmasana (Lotus Pose) are the two asanas traditionally used for dhyana (meditation) and pranayama (breath) exercises*.[6] Sukhasana (Pleasant Pose) is a substitute that is easier on the knees. Many people are not able to practice Padmasana due to the inflexibility long-term chair sitting has caused in their hips. This is common in Western culture. For them Siddhasana is highly recommended.


http://www.znakovi-vremena.net/en/Sw...dra-Bandha.pdf



> *Contra-indications*: Siddhasana should not be practised by those with sciatica or sacral infections.
> 
> *Benefits*: Siddhasana directs the energy from the lower psychic centers upward through the spine, stimulating the brain and calming the entire nervous system. The position of the lower foot at the perineum presses mooladhara chakra, stimulating moola bandha, and the pressure applied to the pubic bone presses the trigger point for swadhisthana, automatically activating vajroli/sahajoli mudra. These two psycho-muscular locks redirect sexual nervous impulses back up the spinal cord to the brain, establishing control over the reproductive hormones which is necessary in order to maintain brahmacharya for spiritual purposes. Prolonged periods in siddhasana result in noticeable tingling sensations in the mooladhara region which may last for ten to fifteen minutes. This is caused by a reduction in the blood supply to the area and by a rebalancing of the pranic flow in the lower chakras. This posture redirects blood circulation to the lower spine and abdomen, toning the lumbar region of the spine, the pelvis and the abdominal organs, and balancing the reproductive system and the blood pressure.
> 
> *Practice note*: Siddhasana may be performed with either leg uppermost. Many people experience discomfort due to the pressure applied where the ankles cross each other. If necessary, place a folded cloth or piece of sponge between
> the legs at this point. At first the pressure at the perineum may be uncomfortable to maintain but with practice this will be eased.
> 
> *Note*: The Sanskrit word siddha means 'power' and 'perfection'. The word siddhi is derived from siddha and refers to a psychic power or faculty developed through yogic practices. Siddhis include clairvoyance and telepathy as well as many other lesser known powers such as the ability to disappear at will. Siddhasana, or siddha yoni asana for women, is believed to be the asana that helps develop these powers.

----------

Алик (10.10.2018)

----------


## Иван З.

Кстати и сиддхасана и особенно поза по-бирмански сами по себе воздействуют на тазобедренный сустав, раскрывая его. В них можно медитировать. Даже лучше чем полулотос, по ощущениям. Можно "задешево" так сустав разрабатывать, готовить к лотосу, правильному полулотосу, немного "экономя" на практике асан специальной для этого.

----------

PampKin Head (09.10.2018)

----------


## Росиник

> Можно "задешево" так сустав разрабатывать, *готовить к* лотосу, правильному полулотосу, немного "экономя" на практике асан специальной для этого.


Готовьтесь к земле.  :Smilie:

----------


## Дордже

> Как это не смешно звучит но при практике медитации(практикую внимание к дыханию) если хорошенько все отпустить,нижняя челюсть начинает сдвигаться вперед и вниз повисая на суставах вызывает неприятные ощущения.Иногда удается отстранится от этого ощущения но в основном внимание бросается на ощущение.
> Отсюдова вопрос.Это нормально или что то не так с положением головы или практикой?


У меня также было, еще и слюни текли и живот дергался (как при напряжении пресса) Я тоже искал выходы 30 дней, но через месяц все прошло само)

----------

Евгений по (10.10.2018)

----------


## Иван З.

> Готовьтесь к земле.


Да что к ней, родимой, готовиться  :Smilie:

----------


## PampKin Head

*effects of asanas* (c) B.K.S. Iyengar. Illustrated Light of Yoga.




> 25. The right method of doing asanas brings lightness and an exhilarating feeling in the body as well as in the mind and a feeling of oneness of body, mind and soul.
> 26. Continuous practice will change the outlook of the practiser. He will discipline himself in food, sex, cleanliness and character and will become a new man.

----------

Владимир Николаевич (10.10.2018)

----------


## Владимир Николаевич

> *effects of asanas* (c) B.K.S. Iyengar. Illustrated Light of Yoga.


У Б.К.С. Айенгара ещё есть о том, что по его наблюдениям за несколько десятилетий преподавания йоги - практика именно асан и пранаям наиболее лучше подходит для западных людей в плане развития спокойствия, умиротворённости, безмятежности.

И тоже  касаемо Четырёх Безмерный, которые он вообщем рекомендует всем современным людям. И это он практически сутру Шри* Патанджали повторяет.

(*Шри - так Патанджали величает и Будон Ринчендуб)

----------


## PampKin Head

Так садишься в правильную позу и делаешь анапанасати до дхьян. Это, конечно - не конечные реализации, но значительно полегчает в жизни.

 :EEK!: 



> There is asanaa like Siddha, no kumbhaka like Kevala , no mudra like Khechari, and no faya (absorption of the mind) like Nada.
> 
> (Khechari Mudra, literally roaming through space, is described in the Gheranda Samhita as follows in versee 25 to 28 of the third chapter: 'Cut the lower tendon of the tongue and move the tongue constantly; rub it with fresh butter, and draw it out (to lengthen it) with an iron instrument, By practising this always. the tongue becomes long and when it reaches the space between eyebrows. then Khechari is accomplished. Then (the tongue being lengthened) practise turning it up and backs so as to touch the palate, till at  Itllgth it reaches the holes of the nostrils opening into the mouth. Close those holes with the tongue (thus stopping inspiration), and gaze on the space between the eyebrows. This is called Khechari. By this practice there is neither fainting, nor hunger, nor thirst, nor laziness. There comes neither disease, nor decay, nor death. The body becomes divine: )

----------


## Владимир Николаевич

> Так садишься в правильную позу и делаешь анапанасати до дхьян. Это, конечно - не конечные реализации, но значительно полегчает в жизни.


Правильная для дхьяны, это - устойчивая, стабильная, лёгкая, комфортная поза.

(это я уже практически Шри Патанджали повторяю))

----------


## PampKin Head

> Правильная для дхьяны, это - устойчивая, стабильная, лёгкая, комфортная поза.
> 
> (это я уже практически Шри Патанджали повторяю))


Она должна быть "устойчивая, стабильная" для многочасовых засидок ака 3-4 часа. Я сомневаюсь, что ваши комфортные позы позволят просидеть столько совершенно неподвижно.

----------


## Владимир Николаевич

> 


А Вы, что с текстами хатха йоги не знакомы ?

Напр.
Гхеранда самхита и хатха йога прадипика.

По сути чистый дзокрим анутарайогатантр. Махамудра [на основе] Тантры.
И так оно скорее всего и есть, так например Джецюн Таранатха пишет, что по приходу тюрок йогины линии Горакша "поклонились Ишваре", тоесть перестали быть буддистами чтоб выжить и сохранить методы Махамудры Тантры в Индии. Родственники вообщем кагьюпам.

----------


## Владимир Николаевич

> Она должна быть "устойчивая, стабильная" для многочасовых засидок ака 3-4 часа. Я сомневаюсь, что ваши комфортные позы позволят просидеть столько совершенно неподвижно.


А зачем мне - неподвижно ? я ж не катаплексию культивирую

а вот без ощущения комфорта и лёгкости о дхьянах можно и не мечтать, это поважнее чем скручивание ног в экзотические позиции )

----------


## PampKin Head

> А зачем мне - неподвижно ? я ж не катаплексию культивирую


Правильная для дхьяны /// потому что для дхьяны. Па Аук Саяду рекомендует. И не только он https://dhamma.ru/forum/index.php?to...sg5360#msg5360

Песни же петь и на баяне играть с прямой спиной можно как угодно.

https://dhamma.ru/forum/index.php?to...sg5364#msg5364



> At Savatthi. Now on that occasion the Venerable Mahakappina was sitting not far from the Blessed One, with his legs folded crosswise, holding his body straight, having set up mindfulness in front of him. The Blessed One saw him sitting nearby, with his legs folded crosswise, his body straight, having set up mindfulness in front of him. Having seen him, he addressed the bhikkhus thus: "Bhikkhus, do you see any shaking or trembling in this bhikkhu's body?"
> 
> "Venerable sir, whenever we see that venerable one, whether he is sitting in the midst of the Sangha or sitting alone in private, we never see any shaking or trembling in that venerable one's body "
> 
> "Bhikkhus, that bhikkhu gains at will, without trouble or difficulty, that concentration through the development and cultivation of which no shaking or trembling occurs in the body, and no shaking or trembling occurs in the mind. And what concentration is it through the development and cultivation of which no shaking or trembling occurs in the body, and no shaking or trembling occurs in the mind.
> 
> "It is, bhikkhus, when concentration by mindfulness of breathing has been developed and cultivated that no shaking or trembling occurs in the body, and no shaking or trembling occurs in the mind And how, bhikkhus, is concentration by mindfulness of breathing developed and cultivated so that no shaking or trembling occurs in the body, and no shaking or trembling occurs in the mind.
> 
> "Here, bhikkhus, a bhikkhu, having gone to the forest, to the foot of a tree, or to an empty hut, sits down Having folded his legs crosswise, straightened his body, and set up mindfulness in front of him, just mindful he breathes in, mindful he breathes out He trains thus 'Contemplating relmquishment, I will breathe in'; he trains thus: 'Contemplating relinquishment, I will breathe out.'
> ...

----------


## Владимир Николаевич

> Песни же петь и на баяне играть с прямой спиной можно как угодно.
> 
> ]


Тома литературы про дхьяну писать и читать можно вообще как угодно )

----------


## PampKin Head

> Тома литературы про дхьяну писать и читать можно вообще как угодно )


Опще то есть места, где люди практикуют и достигают дхьян и сейчас. Именно поэтому их советы более информативны и интересны, чем реплики играющих на баяне с прямой спиной. http://www.awakeningdharma.com/who-we-are/

----------


## Владимир Николаевич

> Опще то есть места, где люди практикуют и достигают дхьян и сейчас./[/url]


Ага, и в лотосах

----------


## PampKin Head

> Ага, и в лотосах 
> и без баяна и прямой спины


Йенгар какал, кушал, ездил на велосипеде и с людьми говорил тоже не в лотосе по большей части. Вот с  чего Вы решили, что если ты освоил лотос, то все вообще обязан делать именно в нем?

----------


## PampKin Head

Самое прикольное, что я был в этом зале при библиотеке в недавний заезд в Дхарамсалу

----------

Пема Дролкар (12.10.2018)

----------


## Шуньяананда

> Самое прикольное, что я был в этом зале при библиотеке в недавний заезд в Дхарамсалу


А в чем прикол?? :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## PampKin Head

Да тут товарисч рассказывал, что только бледнолицые учат азиатов сидеть в позе лотоса.

----------


## Шуньяананда

> Да тут товарисч рассказывал, что только бледнолицые учат азиатов сидеть в позе лотоса.


но почему,в толк не возьму ,-и на этом ролике и где Сид корифеи выглядят как после тяжких мучений,или после запоя.У ж не лотос ли?

----------


## Алсу

Какая ничтожная тема, а сколько копьев поломалось.

Дзогрим и Тумо выполняются только в сидячей позе.
Здесь задействованы нервы и ветры.
Не тантристы могут ходить хоть на голове.
У них своя традиция.

----------

Владимир Николаевич (13.10.2018), Шуньяананда (12.10.2018)

----------


## Владимир Николаевич

Йогины практиковали _чандали_ и вот так:
 

Конечно не столь эффектно как лотос в зале, просто в пещерке и с приспособами  в виде пояса кушака и валуна под задом, но вполне эффективно )

----------


## PampKin Head



----------


## PampKin Head



----------


## PampKin Head

не прошло и три года

дедушку не мучают сомнения по поводу позы!

----------

